#ubuntu-no 2011-08-15
<Trond--> sånn ralink win7 driver funnet og nedlastet.
<Trond--> så ubuntu 64-bit må jeg heller ikke glemme.
<Trond--> lurer på om win7 finner og installerer driverene for meg? liker veldig godt ubuntu på dette området.
<lnostdal> nope, win7 gjør ikke dette i praksis ..    eller den har støtte for endel maskinvare v.h.a. "generiske" drivere (drivere som fungerer betydlig dårligere enn mer spesifike rett fra produsenten)
<lnostdal> ..så om du har et nvidia-kort bør du laste ned og installere driver fra nvidia selv for å få ordentlig utbytte av kortet
<lnostdal> ...f.eks..
<Berge> Det er bare tull.
<Berge> Windows kommer med et lass drivere fra produsentene.
<Berge> Og det finnes flere drivere på Windows Update.
<Berge> Klart, det er grenser for hvor nye drivere som kommer med Windows og som finnes på Micorosft Update.
<lnostdal> det var i hvetr fall ideen, Berge .. jeg har erfart annerledes
<lnostdal> hvert*
<lnostdal> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=202481
<lnostdal> ser ut til at de får drivere fra produsenten, men eldre    (..og noe tilfeldig m.t.p. versjon .. host :} ..)
<lnostdal> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=167041
<Trond--> Fordi Windows er trege med WHQL sertifiseringene
<Trond--> Det står Ubuntu 11.04 amd64
<Trond--> Etter jeg brant en cd
<Trond--> Hvorfor amd?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, fordi Intel kom så fryktelig lenge etter.
<Trond--> Menneh.. Fikk Amd patent eller no sånt?
<lnostdal> tror ikke det .. eller ikke for 64bit sånn generelt sett i hvert fall; da dette har eksistert lenge før AMD kom med det
<jo-erlend> det var vel bare sånn at Intel kom lange tider etter at AMD hadde lansert 64bit prosessorer og selv da Intel kom med dem, nektet de å snakke om 64bit, men bare om extended memory technology. Men det spiller altså ingen rolle Ubuntu AMD64 fungerer like bra på Intels 64bit-cpuer.
<lnostdal> kjært barn ...
<lnostdal> :)
<lnostdal> er jo noe da; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64#Differences_between_AMD64_and_Intel_64
<jo-erlend> ja.. Det vil si Intel hadde sine egne 64bit greier.
<jo-erlend> men det var helt inkompatibelt, så det var ingen reell konkurranse med amd64.
<lnostdal> du tenker den greia det aldri ble noe særlig av? .. Itanium?
<jo-erlend> Itanium ja.
<Malin_> bare jeg som ikke får logget inn  på msn via empathy? Det står jeg er pålogga, men finner ingen msn-kontakter i kontaktlista. Kanskje ms har gjort noe i protokollen/sertifikater de siste dagene?
<jo-erlend> kanskje alle kontaktene har slettet kontoene sine? :)
<lnostdal> jørs; så det eksisterer m.a.o. MSN'ere som ikke har byttet til Facebook ennå? .:)
<jo-erlend> Sosial lock-in. :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, nei,folk sier jo: Du er jo ikke på msn mer jo?!
<jo-erlend> men Empathy sier at du er tilkoblet?
<Malin_> ja, jeg skulle ikke snakke om hvorvidt jeg hater msn eller ikke, noe jeg gjør
<Malin_> empathy sier så ja
<jo-erlend> prøvd å koble av og på?
<brik> heh, her er det motsatt
<brik> empathy påstår den ikke er koblet til, men kontaktene ser jeg og kan snakke med dem
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jepp, prøvde å avslutte empathy og startet den på nytt
<Malin_> brik, hehe :)
<Malin_> jeg må logge av jeg, rekke et fly
<Trond^^> Må SSD formateres før man installerer Win7 og Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> alle lagringsenheter må det.
<Trond^^> Skulle ikke være annerledes enn med hva jeg allerede har erfart med HDD da.
<jo-erlend> dvs; både Windows og Ubuntus installasjonsprogram vil håndtere det for deg. Det er bare å la Windows bruke hele disken først, så sier du til Ubuntus installasjonsprogram hvor stor del den skal få bruke. Resten går av seg selv.
<jo-erlend> Trond^^, riktig. Det vil være det samme.
<Trond--> Bruker Ubuntu mye plass i Temp?
<Trond--> Eller er det ikke noe sånt?
<Trond--> Lurer på om jeg bare skal installere 10GB i stedet for 15GB.
<si-m1> df -h så ser du
<si-m1> eller du -hs /tmp
<jo-erlend> Trond--, "Ubuntu" er veldig fleksibelt sånn sett. Du kan velge akkurat hvor du vil ha forskjellige ting. Du kan ha /usr/bin på en annen disk enn /tmp for eksempel. Ikke noe problem.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor satte jeg Ubuntu i anførselstegn?
<Trond--> haha freudian slip
<jo-erlend> hvis du har tenkt å ha én liten og rask SSD og harddisker med mye lagringsplass i tillegg, så behøver du ikke å tenke så mye på lagringsplass. Linux og rota tar bare et par hundre megabytes.
<jo-erlend> resten er det eventuelt enkelt å flytte senere. Men jeg vil anbefale 10GB, så slipper du å tenke på det med én gang. /home vil du nokså sikkert ha på en egen partisjon uansett.
<jo-erlend> jeg må spise. Kjenner at jeg ikke klarer å skrive ordentlig. :)
<jo-erlend> bbl
<jo-erlend> heh... Google kjøper Motorola.. 68,5 milliarder.
<brik> fin sum det
<jo-erlend> ja og når du leser om det i sånne medier som VG og de bruker uttrykk som «Google blar opp», så virker det jo ekstra virkelighetsfjernt. «Hey, Sergej, why don't you pop down to the bank and withdraw a few thousand millions so we can make some phones? That'd be cool, huh?» Det er nesten så jeg kan se for meg lommeboka :>
<kjes> tusler innom fort knox og henter ut litt dosh
<jo-erlend> «Remember to take the mini-van»
<jo-erlend> 68.5 millioner tusenlapper.. Må høgge ned en liten skog for å produsere så mange sedler vel? :)
<Trond--> lyst å se noe sprøtt på 1:47?
<Trond--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSbKXQAhpZA
<sandsmark> http://cdn3.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/103/256/original/i-fucking-love-cocaine.jpg
<Malin_> nå kom msn-lista mi opp. Er på Gardermoen jeg. Andre som er her mon tro? :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, http://blog.canonical.com/2011/08/15/why-buy-an-ubuntu-certified-system/
<Malin_> ah, det er jo lurt :)
<Malin_> så slipper en det vi prata om, å lage egne maskiner, men at en har sertifiserte maskiner. Da vil en jo kunne garantere at de skal virke osv med tanke på hardware i alle fall
<jo-erlend> mhm, og med så mange leverandører som mulig.
<jo-erlend> dessuten funker det fra distro til distro også, sånn at hvis du kjøper en laptop med 12.04, så er du sikker på at den fungerer perfekt med 14.04 og 16.04, etc også... Så lenge leverandøren vil, naturligvis.
<Malin_> ja :) det bør være slik. At en kan garantere sånt
<Malin_> syntes at nye laptoper hvor Ubuntu er preinstallert bør ha lts-versjonene jeg altså
<Malin_> det blir jo i såfall opp til brukeren å installere de i mellom osv
<jo-erlend> jaaa. Mellomversjonene skal jo helst også holde en viss kvalitet, men 11.04 har jo vært et eksempel på at det ikke alltid vil være mulig.
<Malin_> ja, det er så mye nytt i 11.04, så kan være derfor også
<Malin_> unity
<Malin_> spent på om unity blir oppdatert i 11.10 jeg, slik at bugen med default browser blir ordna. Jeg har opera som default ,men det er firefox som står i det shellet
<jo-erlend> Malin_, Unity oppdateres hele tiden. Hele poenget med å ta det inn i 11.04 selvom det ikke var i nærheten av klart, var jo nettopp for å kunne riste ut alle bugsa så raskt som mulig.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, var det jeg trodde også :)
<Malin_> men den der bugen er ikke ordnet enda, slik jeg kan se
<jo-erlend> Unity2d er også i ferd med å bli veldig fin.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hvilken bug er det?
<Malin_> den skal være innraportert.
<Malin_> om jeg installerer opera som nettleser og setter den til default browser
<Malin_> står likevel firefox når jeg trykker på windowsknappen og får opp det der start-shellet
<jo-erlend> vel, jeg bruker Firefox, så for meg er det ikke noe problem.
<Malin_> nettopp
<jo-erlend> sånn er det vel for nesten alle utviklerne, tenker jeg. Du kan ikke regne med at andre rapporterer den buggen, tror jeg.
<Malin_> og en annen bug (mulig det er hos opera den ligger) er når en drar i en fane, etc, i opera, så kommer unity-docken til syne, men blir ikke borte igjen.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, nei, men den er rapportert :)
<jo-erlend> det du nevnte der er en kjent bug, tror jeg. Mener å ha sett en sånn.
<Malin_> den stod som solved eller noe slikt en gang, men jeg påpekte at det enda var slik, og den var vel åpen igjen da
<Malin_> mhm
<Malin_> men virker som at det med unity-docken og opera, er et eller annet med opera, den eri  alle fall rapportert inn der også
<jo-erlend> Malin_, du må jo følge med på bugs som irriterer deg. Det hender at de bare blir lukket hvis ingen gjør noe med dem.
<Malin_> ja, jeg skal oppdatere meg på de igjen og sjekke om de enda står der :)
<Malin_> problemet til opera er at de ikke har noe publick bug tracker
<Malin_> *public
<jo-erlend> på tide å laste ned og prøve oneiric også nå snart.
<Malin_> med ubuntu er det aldri noe problem
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> gleder meg
<Malin_> kanskje jeg klarer å overtale linjeforeninga til å arrangere releaseparty når den kommer? :D
<Malin_> hadde vært morro
<jo-erlend> linjeforeninga?
<jo-erlend> ah. Studier :)
<jo-erlend> fikk for meg at du snakket om en internetleverandør av noe slag. :)
<Malin_> ah, sorry. ja
<Malin_> hhe, neida :)
<Malin_> jeg var upresis
<jo-erlend> fy faen... Jeg pleier ikke å være en sånn som skriker etter hardere straffer altså, men "breivik nekter...", "breivik krever...", "breivik får DVD-filmer på cella". Greit at han blir behandlet som et menneske, altså, men hadde det ikke vært helt alright hvis han fikk sitte alene og tenke over hva han har gjort?
<jo-erlend> Beklager. Det var skikkelig offtopic...
<jo-erlend> nå skal jeg ta meg en skikkelig lang pause fra internet og data snart, tror jeg.
<Malin_> :)
<Malin_> ja, jeg kan ikke si jeg får noe medfølelse for at han har det kjipt på cella si
<Malin_> men ja, han må behandles likt som andre fanger. sikkert ikke lett for de som jobber i fengsel osv heller det da
<Malin_> spørsmålet er jo om han noen gang kan føle noe anger for det. Det tviler jeg desverre på
<jo-erlend> nei, men altså... Det har ikke gått en måned enda engang. De døde er bare såvidt lagt i graven. Og der sitter han og ser på film, som om han har fått en mild husarrest for å ha kommet en halvtime for sent hjem.
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-16
<Malin_> sant nok
<Malin_> :S
<Malin_> men da ble det natta her :)
<Trond--> ligger bookmarks i katalogen bookmarkbackups ?
<Trond--> for firefox
<Trond--> Hvorfor må jeg oppdatere firmware på Vertex 3 SSD og hva er Secure Erase?
<Trond--> Er det noe Ubuntu gjør selv?
<lnostdal> du må strengt tatt ingen ting
<lnostdal> hvis du finner oppdateringen finner du eventuelt ut hvorfor du må/bør oppgradere til den
<Trond--> ok skal google litt etter den
<kjes> der du egentlig burde ha begynt
<Trond--> fant ut at jeg ikke trenger det
<jo-erlend> heh... At du ikke trenger å oppgradere firmware, mener du? :)
<jo-erlend> kunne nesten misforstås som at du ikke trenger å Google :)
<Trond--> Gleder meg til å få PC'en. Ventingen er verre enn å måtte installere alt igjen.
<Trond--> Da skal jeg ommøblere i tillegg. Flytter inn i stua slik at jeg har 50" foran meg.
<Trond--> Kan jeg ha på Premier League og andre ting.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, har du sjekka kontoen din?
<jo-erlend> javisst, jeg så at det tikket inn noe der. Fikk du ikke melding? Prøvde å si takk :)
<Trond--> Nei, har ikke sett noe. Det lå mer bak der enn bare fordi jeg slapp å installere alt på nytt og jeg fikk tilbake Home Folder. Finnes mange som ikke gidder å gi slik hjelp du gjorde.
<kjes> jo-erlend: jobber du med førstelinje til vanlig?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<kjes> ut i fra tålmodigheten din så skulle man tro det
<jo-erlend> hehe, pussig. Jeg synes det er de gangene jeg har vært i kontakt med en førstelinje at jeg har hatt lettest for å miste tålmodigheten. :)
<kjes> "kontakt med" != "opptre som" :-)
<jo-erlend> men jeg har jo hatt det som hobby halve livet, så man lærer vel litt etterhvert. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg hadde jo ikke brukt like mye tid på hva som helst. Men han hadde slettet alt han hadde, hadde ikke backup og ikke operativsystem. Syntes det var greit å hjelpe ham å få fiksa det før han begynte å gå til ytterligheter.
<kjes> jo-erlend: joda, ser den. er vel heller mengden unødvendig spørsmål som jeg får litt nok av :-)
<jo-erlend> heh. Jeg går stadig glipp av endel kule ting. Jeg hadde ikke fått med meg at man nå bare kan bruke vertsnavn.local for å koble til andre maskiner i nettverket. :)
<jo-erlend> man må vasse litt for å finne de gode spørsmålene :)
<kjes> joda... men "hva er Secure Erase" og "ligger bookmarks i katalogen bla" er latskap... ikke vassing
<lnostdal> jeg tenker litt sånn det å gi fisk kontra det å lære noen å fiske også ..
<kjes> mhm
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke om det alltid er latskap. Jeg har tatt meg å stille spørsmål her, som jeg like godt kunne ha søkt etter på Google. Litt sånn som øynene blir tiltrukket av lys.
<kjes> jo-erlend: joda, men kronisk != hver eneste gang det er noe
<lnostdal> ja, hender jeg er "lat" selv -- eller vil lufte litt :}
<kjes> uh
<kjes> nvm min siste
<kjes> :-D
<lnostdal> hehe
<kjes> den ble mer enn en smule feil
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> jeg har vel egentlig aldri sett noe på avahi. Det tror jeg at jeg må gjøre.
<jo-erlend> har Amazon falt ned igjen nå, eller?
<jo-erlend> syntes det var så veldig mange steder som plutselig falt ned og spesielt de relatert til Ubuntu.
<lnostdal> ouhouh, btw. ..  noen ( jo-erlend ?) snakket om trådløst kort (evnt. usb-basert) til desktop PC her om dagen ...    noen som vet om noe som faktisk fungerer?         jeg tror jeg testet et fra "jensen" (usb-basert) en gang, og det fungerte ikke...
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, Trond-- snakket om det. Jeg sa at jeg var på utkikk for noen uker siden, men at jeg valgte å utsette det litt. Det er jo så lite å velge mellom. Snåle greier.
<lnostdal> ..hm, eller kanskje http://www.elkjop.no/product/data/nettverk-bredband/NGWNCE2001/netgear-universal-wifi-adapter ..  "brute force" .. men dyr
<lnostdal> noe dyr*
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, uh.. Da kan du vel like gjerne bruke usb?
<lnostdal> den "jensen" greia var usb, men fungerte ikke
<jo-erlend> hvis du først skal ha en ekstern boks å koble nettverkskabelen til, så er kanskje homeplug en enda bedre løsning?
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at jeg kommer til å gå for det.
<lnostdal> ja, .. eller, må opp  i 1k da
<jo-erlend> nei? De har blitt billige.
<lnostdal> ..og er ikke sikker på om det går så bra mellom etasjene; mulig det er noe skille (2x sikringsbokser)
<jo-erlend> de selger et par for 295 på komplett. Bare 200Mbps, men det er jo antakelig nokså mye bedre enn du får av et trådløst nettverk uansett.
<lnostdal> åh
<lnostdal> stilig .. *sjekke*
<jo-erlend> http://www.komplett.no/k/kl.aspx?bn=10292
<jo-erlend> det er ikke ment som noen anbefaling, altså. Jeg har ingen erfaring med de der. Men det finnes billige sånne.
<lnostdal> skjønner
<jo-erlend> ser jo ut til å ha fått varme anbefalinger.
<Trond--> http://www.dustinhome.no/d-link-dwa-125-wireless-80211b-g-usb/product/5010372399 Hvorfor 150?DWA 125 bygger på Wireless N-teknikk med bare en antenne og oppnår en trådløs overføringshastighet på opp til 150 Mbps med økt dekning og praktisk talt ingen døde soner. Den er kompatibel med nyere Wireless N og etablert G-teknikk og fungerer med WiFi-sertifiserte routere eller aksesspunkter uansett produsent.
<Trond--> Skal jeg kontakte Altibox først eller kan jeg bruke denne?
<Trond--> Hrmf de vil jeg skal kontakte Lyse heller
<Trond--> http://www.itavisen.no/875817/kvitt-deg-med-flash-paa-youtube ut med flash inn med html5
<jo-erlend> eventuelt "html video".
<jo-erlend> Firefox har en utvidelse som heter "flash video replacer som gjør det der. Kjempefint.
<jo-erlend> men jeg skulle ønske at folk snart kunne slutte å snakke om html5. Det er HTML.
<Trond--> http://linuxwireless.org/
<Trond--> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/USB
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg skal gå for homeplug. Jeg er så lei av treigt nettverk hver gang jeg vasker klær eller varmer noe i mikroen.
<Sakarias> hva med TP ?
<jo-erlend> uaktuelt.
<jo-erlend> det er så mye kriker og kroker her, så hvis det skulle bli bra, ville det bli altfor mye arbeid.
<dageriv> når jeg trykker sideknappen som er på den venstre siden av pcmusen min, vil jeg at nautilus skal gå tilbake til forrige mappe
<dageriv> er dette mulig?
<dageriv> eventuelt kan jeg prøve en annen filutforsker
<jo-erlend> det må jo være mulig.
<dageriv> absolutt
<dageriv> savner det veldig fra da jeg brukte windows
<jo-erlend> alt+venstre/høyre er tastatursnarveien. Kanskje du kan bruke xmodmap for å peke musknappene riktig?
<jo-erlend> funker vel ikke så bra hvis du vil bruke dem til forskjellige ting i forskjellige programmer da.
<dageriv> ja ok
<dageriv> knappen tar meg trygt tilbake i firefox f.eks.
<dageriv> risikerer jeg å kludre til?
<jo-erlend> dageriv, denne ser ut til å kunne være nyttig: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-help-here/applications/443348-present-windows-mouse-button-shortcut-2.html#post2199528
<jo-erlend> ja, det vil jeg tro.
<dageriv> jo-erlend: k thanks
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg klarte å skrive feil i en epost... "fri problemvare" :)
<Sakarias> tiltider så er det det :P
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> si meg en ting... Hvem i allverden er det som vil kjøpe noe sånt? http://www.prisguide.no/produkt/hp-elitebook-8730w-qx9300-111916/detaljer
<jo-erlend> heh, også litt av et navn da. "EliteBook".
<jo-erlend> men er det noe jeg ikke forstår meg på, så er det skjermer. Det er ikke mulig å få tak i en 24" skjerm med høyere oppløsning enn 1920x1080. Da må man opp i 30". Men 15" laptoper kan selges med 1920x1080. Da skulle man jo nesten tro at man kunne få plass til litt flere på en 24".
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-17
<Malin_> jo-erlend, knis
<kjes> jo-erlend: du får jo 1920x1200 da :-D Det er jo "høyere" enn 1920x1080
<kjes> jo-erlend: og går du ned på 21" så kan du brått få 1600x1200
<kjes> oh, det var lavere
<kjes> klokken er 04:55, jeg er unnskyldt
<Trond--> Mens jeg kjørte Ubuntu update gikk det ikke ann å restarte Firefox. Den avsluttet, men startet ikke igjen.
<Trond--> kul oppdatering til firefox. nå er hele urlen grå bortsett for hovedurlen som er i svart.
<brik> det har vel chrome hatt ei god stund allerede
<Trond--> Hva var forskjellen på Chrome og Firefox nå igjen? Sist gang var det at jeg likte Firefox med masse addons, men Chrome har også addons.
<Trond--> Chrome er lightweight?
<brik> stemmer
<xt> brik: nei, stemmer ikkje
<xt> chrome er vesentlig tyngre enn firefox ved mange tabs, t.d.
<brik> ikke den erfaringen jeg har med ff, men mulig de har forbedret seg
<Berge> Tung i minnebruk, men lettvekts i form av hastighet, dog.
<xt> kva erfaring du har er ikkje så interessant.. :)
<xt> Berge, ja, men er det rett bruk av ordet lettvekt?
<Berge> tja
<Berge> Jeg vet ikke helt hva som menes.
<Berge> exim4-daemon-heavy er jo ikke tungvekts fordi den bruker mye RAM (den gjør ikke).
<xt> Nei, kven veit.
<Berge> Den er tungvekts fordi den kan alt i hele verden.
<xt> men firefox er raskare enn chrome for store nummer av faner
<Trond--> det er viktig for meg at jeg kan ha mange faner åpne uten at det trøbler
<Trond--> det var i 1994 at jeg hadde et vindu oppe om gangen
<Trond--> i dag kan jeg ha 30 oppe
<Trond--> faner i et vindu
<Trond--> i 1994 hadde man ikke faner
<Berge> xt: Tja, mulig?
<Berge> xt: Jeg synes Chromium virker rask selv med 30+ faner.
<Berge> Og jeg antar at vi snakker om Fx 4, siden Fx 3 alltid er suppetreig hos meg (-:
<Trond--> 6 er siste
<Berge> 6!
<Berge> Det går unna.
<Berge> Hva skjedde med 5?
<Trond--> den var kortvarig ^^
<Berge> Jeg gikk visst glipp av den.
<brik> 6 allerede?
<xt> Berge: du lev under ein stein! ff har bytta til quarterly release cycle
<xt> må jo konkurre med versjonsnummera til chrome
<brik> lol
<brik> "Firefox 5 lansert!" med link til nedlastning av FF6
<Berge> xt: åh, klat
<Berge> klart
<Berge> Veldig Slackware.
<Malin_> ser at FF6.0 er kommet her også i Ubuntu i dag
<jo-erlend> 30+ faner.. Hva brukere dere dem til?
<jo-erlend> hender at jeg kommer opp i ti stykker, men det er stort sett bare veldig midlertidig.
 * kjes har 10-11 faste som alltid er der
<Sakarias> hmmm... kommer helt ann på hvor jeg er... 3-4 faste hjemme, 3 faste på jobb
<jo-erlend> når du sier faste, mener du faner som alltid er åpne, eller som du bruker veldig ofte?
<Sakarias> som alltid er åpne
<Sakarias> og bor på fane-plass 1-4
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg har ingen sånne igjen etter at jeg byttet til tbird.
<Sakarias> hva har en epost-leser med en nett-leser å gjøre?
<jo-erlend> det var nettopp det jeg også etterhvert begynte å lure på.
 * citoyen har vel rundt 20 som alltid er åpne, men prøver å rydde litt av og til
<brik> 29 åpne akkurat nå
<jo-erlend> pleide å bruke nettleserbasert epost og rss. Men jeg liker bare ikke browserapps.
<brik> plus 5 i FF :p
<citoyen> har skjerpet meg veldig på jobb, laget hurtigbokmerker i stedet
<jo-erlend> ja, nøkkelord bruker jeg hele tiden.
<citoyen> så nå har jeg bare 8 tabs åpne i det ene nettleservinduet, og 6 i det andre
<citoyen> to skjermer, så ett vindu til hver skjerm
<citoyen> med forskjellig type innhold
<jo-erlend> hvordan håndterer du lenker fra andre programmer?
<citoyen> de går inn i det sist brukte vinduet
<jo-erlend> du fokuserer riktig vindu før du åpner dem, eller?
<citoyen> i teorien :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle gjerne hatt litt mer kontekst-baserte arbeidsområder, sånn at jeg har en nettleser på hvert og at lenker fra det arbeidsområdet åpnes i riktig nettleser.
<kjes> jo-erlend: som allid er åpne
 * kjes lukket akkurat 56 tabs
<Sakarias> hvor 55 ikke var jobb relaterte :P
<jo-erlend> hehe
<kjes> som citoyen har jeg også to vinduer oppe, et jobb og et privat
<kjes> Sakarias: 56 kayako-tabs :-/
<Sakarias> mye å gjøre på jobb mao :P
<kjes> nah.. jeg teller
<kjes> faenskapet av et system vil jo ikke gi nyttige rapporter
<Sakarias> haha
<Sakarias> sikkert en tilleggspakke å få kjøpt :P
<kjes> sikkert
<Malin_n900> :)
<krosenvold> Uff. Her trodde jeg at jeg hadde fått tilbake gnome, men så kjøærer jeg startx -- :2 og der kommer den nymotens dingsen
<krosenvold> Hvordan kan jeg få gnome overalt, da ?
<Malin_n900> startx har vel ikke noe med om du kjører gnome, kde osv å gjøre?
<Malin_n900> dstarte gnome: sudo /etc/init.d/gnome start
<krosenvold> Malin_n900: Alt jeg forstår er at jeg får gnome på den ene desktoppen og det der andre på den nye
<krosenvold> Ikke bra ;)
<Malin_n900> det der andre? kde?
<krosenvold> Hva-det-nå-heter som 11.04 prøver seg på som default
<Malin_n900> Jeg detter snart ut pga snart tom for strøm på tlf
<Malin_n900> ah. unity
<Malin_n900> du kan logge ut og velge under sessions: ubuntu classic
<krosenvold> Joa, men jeg får det ikke til å gjelde på neste desktop som startes med startx -- :2
<Malin_n900> hva som starter opp da? Får du noe grafisk interface ved å kjøre startx ?
<Malin_n900> Kanskje dette er noe som er litt utenfor det jeg kan :)
<krosenvold> Malin_n900: Ja, jeg får en sånn unity dings ;)
<Malin_n900> aha :) Og du vil ha gnome :) hm og du vil aldri bruke unity? Kanskje om du avinstallerer unity?
<Malin_> nå er jeg hjemme. gikk tom for strøm fra mobilen
<Malin_> kan virke som msn har endra noe sertifikater igjen? Jeg får ikke koblet meg til med empathy nå i alle fall. Kanskje teste ved å kjøre debugmode, eller i alle fall starte opp fra terminalen og se
<Malin_> nope, var nok ikke derfor, er inne igjen nå. sukk msn er :S :S
<Malin_> hvorfor er jeg der
<xt> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555375 :)
<Malin__>  /join irc.freenode.org #online
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-18
<jo-erlend> malin_Unity er et shell for Gnome. Ubuntu bruker Gnome som standard. krosenvold...
<jo-erlend> krosenvold, du kan velge Ubuntu classic før du logger inn. Altså, du trykker på brukernavnet ditt og da kan du velge sesjon.
<Malin_> nå får jeg ikke koblet meg til x2go-serveren min lengere
<Malin_> her er outputen jeg får når jeg kjører x2goclient
<Malin_> http://pastebin.com/30CqdJen
<lnostdal_> beste vectorprogram for linux?
<lnostdal_> (gimp for raster antar jeg)
<Berge> inkscape?
<Berge> Litt avhengig av hva du skal gjøre.
<lnostdal_> ja, inkscape er første jeg kommer på
<lnostdal_> ..men det eksisterer visst et par -- og jeg er i utgangspunktet ingen "gfx-guy"
<Berge> KDE har vel noe.
<SlimG> Jeg lurer på å sette opp en Samba filserver som autentiserer mot M$ AD, i følge http://www.linuxguiden.no/index.php/Guide:_Samba_som_filserver,_i_AD skal dette gå greit, men hvordan setter jeg opp filrettigheter til bruker13@newDOMAIN og bruker13@oldDOMAIN? newDC@newDOMAIN vil bli satt opp med trust mot oldDC@oldDOMAIN
<jo-erlend> før så kunne man åpne søkeresultater fra google ved å bruke http://www.google.com?q=searchstring. Nå får jeg bare opp en tom side hvor søkestrengen er fylt ut, men ingen resultater. Gjør jeg noe galt, eller er det noe nytt?
<Sakarias> tipper det er en av "http://www.google.com/?q=searchstring#sclient=psy&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=searchstring&pbx=1&oq=searchstring&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=0l0l0l1100l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&fp=4785f0454a120f3e&biw=1365&bih=651" som også må være med :P
<jo-erlend> nettopp :)
<Sakarias> gudene vet hvilken :P
<Sakarias> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=searchstring&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Sakarias> er det søkefeltet i safari gir
<Sakarias> så, "http://www.google.com/search?q=searchstring" er løsningen
<jo-erlend> ah.
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle akkurat til å bytte den ut med http://www.bing.com/search?q=test :)
<Sakarias> just bing it :P
<jo-erlend> bing it on? :)
<si-m1> badabing
<Sakarias> hehe
<dageriv> driver å legger til en ekstra router(trådløs dlink) til nettverket(trådet). det ble bare krøll
<dageriv> mistet plutselig tilgang til web interfacet til dlink routeren, etter jeg disable dhcp i dlink.
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-19
<jo-erlend> ah. Med Firefox 6 vises html-video i fullskjerm...
<si-m1> trenger en som ikke går ut av fullskjerm når du gir fokus til et annet vindu
<si-m1> slik som flash har blitt i det siste
<si-m1> fungerer den slik ennå?
<Malin_> veit ikke helt om jeg fikk svar på det jeg spurte om i går eller når det var, om x2go og tilkoblingsproblemer
<Malin_> outputen skal jeg få postet i pastebin (lite øyeblikk)
<Malin_> http://pastebin.com/49uGR726
<jo-erlend> si-m1, med flere skjermer, mener du? Aner ikke. Jeg har bare én.
<si-m1> jepp
<si-m1> funker med en også
<si-m1> lite vindu over fullskjerm
<si-m1> mirk f.eks.
<Malin_> kanskje det hjelper å fjerne hele x2go og sette opp på nytt
<geirha> Heh, det går an å oversette Ubuntu til klingon.
<geirha> Og det er visst ei som holder på å lage et na'vi-locale. :)
<jo-erlend> må jo ha det i quenderin :)
<jo-erlend> pleier ikke å synes at sånn bølleringing er moro, men den her egner seg som fredagsmoro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xb41l5x4f4&html5=True
<citoyen> beste bølleringevideo noensinne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxXlDyTD7wo
<jo-erlend> haha :)
<dageriv> i natt skrev jeg at jeg hadde problemer med å plugge inn en router, i et subnet som allerede hadde router
<dageriv> løsningen var å disable dhcp, og gi den nye routeren en ip som var i subnettet, men utenom dchp rangen til main router
<dageriv> (disable dhcp til den nye routeren altså)
<SlimG> Jeg har endel rotete websider som jeg forsøker å bli kjent med, vet dere om det finnes et verktøy som kan gå gjennom /rotete/webside og fortelle meg hvilke filer som ikke refereres til av andre filer?
<SlimG> Jeg regner med jeg klarer å lage et slikt verktøy med find&grep, men vil gjerne slippe
<Trond---> Ubuntu 64-bit finner hverken D-Link DWA 140 eller 160
<Trond---> Win7 64-bit virket bare med 140
<Trond---> Begge har Poor/Fair connection
<Trond---> RALink hadde mye bedre connection
<SlimG> Regner med det jeg leter etter er en "orphandetector" som fungerer på websider
<Trond---> Hva er det?
<SlimG> 23:09 < SlimG> Jeg har endel rotete websider som jeg forsøker å bli kjent med,  vet dere om det finnes et verktøy som kan gå gjennom  /rotete/webside og fortelle meg hvilke filer som ikke refereres  til av andre filer?
<Trond---> Hm
<Trond---> Det hadde vært virkelig deilig med et trådløst usb som funker med god styrke
<Trond---> ace musa mi har ikke en gang egen driver
<Trond---> var på aceofsweden.com og finner ingenting der
<SlimG> gaymer produkt produsenter pleier ikke være flinke på så mye
<Trond---> musa var ikke spes avansert. og den virker hvertfall :)
<Trond---_> Irriterende dårlig kobling på det trådløse internett
<SlimG> flere radioer som krangler på samme frekvens?
<Trond---_> Er bare meg, og ikke noe nytt siden jeg kasta RALink PCI og kobla til D-Link USB.
<Trond---_> 1-0 til RALink PCI
 * SlimG har dårlig erfaring med alt av usb wifi
<Trond---_> Ubuntu finner ikke D-Link USB :-(
<Trond---_> Den fant 160, men kobla ikke til, nå finner den ingenting etter jeg kobla til 140 versjonen, og det er den jeg må bruke for Win7.
<Malin_> Er det mulig å lage et script som fungere på den måten at det logger inn på et wifi-nett om krever at man logger inn med brukernavn og passord?
<Malin_> Tenker alla sånne nett som er på flyplasser og sånt :)
<Trond---_> http://tinyurl.com/3frvdbp Not compatible
<SlimG> Malin_: et script som logger deg inn på nettverk som krever autentisering? ... forsto ikke helt
<SlimG> Malin_: Du bør sette irc-klienten din til UTF8
<Trond---_> Veldig dårlig gjort og skrive at det virker på alt det nyeste da
<Trond---> Phew. Trodde alt skulle gå til helvete etter blue-screen og keyboard ikke funka, men nå virker alt igjen.
<Malin_> SlimG: enig, men hvordan setter jeg irssi til utf-8?
<SlimG> mulig tegnsettet har smittet over til irssi fra skallet du kjører den i
<SlimG> Tør jeg tippe at du sitter i Putty?
<Trond---> http://www.dlink.com/products/?tab=3&pid=DWA-140&rev=DWA-140_revB Det står at det er driver for Linux. Betyr det Ubuntu også?
<SlimG> jeg mener jeg bruker dwa140 på jobben fordi de fungerer såpass bra med ubuntu ut-av-boksen, mulig det er regresjon i nyere utgaver av ubuntu, eller at din dings er defekt
<Trond---> Jeg kan jo ta en sjans. Hvordan kjører jeg den?
<Trond---> Den har bra signal i andre etasje.
<Trond---> Hvordan kjører jeg den etter jeg har pakket den opp?
<SlimG> Du bør vite hva du holder på med om du forsøker å installere drivere til linux
<SlimG> jeg vet at dwa140 fungerte helt fint ut-av-boksen med ubuntu 10.10 (sist jeg prøvde dem)
<Trond---> Det er delte meninger ute på internett om 140 og 160. Faktisk mye slakt.
<Trond---> BÃ¥de for Windows og Ubuntu.
<Malin_> SlimG: jeg kan jo sjekke terminalen for sikkerhetsskyld
<Malin_> SlimG: jeg sitter med ubuntu-terminalen jeg
<SlimG> du får ta en titt med "locale"
<Malin_> SlimG: terminalen er satt til: unicode utf-8
<Malin_> skal jeg prøve local
<Malin_> current altså
<Malin_> nå er det endret
<Malin_> hvordan ser det ut nå?
<Malin_> æøå
<SlimG> veldig bra :)
<Malin_> niiiice :D
<Malin_> var innlogget fra mobilen i sted, så få undersøke terminalen der også siden
<Trond---> lol jeg kan bruke ralink driver til d-link
<SlimG> Trond---: ralink er selve brikken, d-link er innpakningen, det samme gjelder for de fleste andre produsenter
<Trond---> jeg hadde veldig bra mpbs tidligere men nå ligger den på bare 1
<Trond---> da hjelper kanskje det
<Trond---> så også noe som heter rangebooster, men finner ingen link.
<bolla3> Er det noen her?
<sandsmark> japp
<bolla3> ikke verst
<bolla3> hva gjør andre ubuntu-elskere i natt da?
<sandsmark> sitter i arch-installasjonen min og hører på trance, og skal straks stikke ut og drikke litt
<bolla3> Hørtes faktisk litt kult ut
<sandsmark> å drikke er kjempetøft
<bolla3> Tja. Det kommer jo litt an på det da
<sandsmark> hmm, tror ikke Berge er online
<sandsmark> ingen snarky kommentarer om at man må være beruset for å bruke arch :P
<sandsmark> godt jeg kan komme med de selv
<bolla3> Arch er jo konge!
<sandsmark> jess, sier jeg også, men Berge er ikke enig med meg :(
<bolla3> Uff da
<bolla3> Hadde jeg hatt litt mer stabil hardware hadde jeg aldri bytta ut arch
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-20
<sandsmark> quitter
<Berge> sandsmark: (=
<Trond---> dwa-140 er ikke sterk nok
<Trond---> ralink pci med antenne var mye bedre
<Trond---> Hva er det som hindrer min RAM til å operere på 1600Mhz i stedet for 1333 Mhz?
<Trond---> eh litt feil formulering
<Trond---> for et tregt og ustabilt internett connection
<Trond---> i mangel av norske ord av og til
<jo-erlend> apropos at lagringsplass har blitt billig: http://www.box.net/shared/static/uu1g1bexf2ovkn36smnv.jpg
<jo-erlend> hehe, det var da voldsomt :)
<jo-erlend> hvis det er noen som har peiling på hvordan det der kan ha skjedd, så er spørsmålet her: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57963/18-billion-gb-extended-partition-showing-in-gparted-how-was-this-done
<Trond--> I'm back :D
<Trond--> Win7 64-bit og Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit med trådløs usb ;)
<Trond--> Fartet rundt som bare det i dag. Testet alt mulig helt til en fåreslo å bytte ut ruteren altibox installerte med en som har tre antenner
<Trond--> Da ble det fart på sakene
<Trond--> Hva skal jeg formatere 2TB harddisk som? NTFS virker ikke. Får error meldinger etter en liten stund, og når jeg sjekker er den delt opp i partisjoner.
<Trond--> Smart status: Disk is being used  outside  design parameters
<Trond--> Format Drive eller Format Volume på en HDD?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hva prøver du å oppnå?
<jo-erlend> jeg går ut fra at Format Drive må betyr å partisjonere og slikt, mens Format Volume betyr å lage et filsystem på en partisjon. Men jeg vet ikke.
<Trond--> Fikk mange error meldinger i Ubuntu så jeg vil formatere noen 2TB
<jo-erlend> kan du være mer presis?
<Trond--> Hvilket format skal jeg formate i?
<jo-erlend> det kommer an på hva du prøver å oppnå.
<Trond--> Bruke harddisk til å lagre ting på
<jo-erlend> du skal aldri lese ting fra Windows, for eksempel?
<Trond--> nei
<Trond--> har en egen ssd til os'ene og spill
<jo-erlend> ok. Da er Ext4 et fint valg.
<Trond--> funker ext4 i win7 også?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Trond--> gjør ikke noe når jeg tenker meg om
<Trond--> skal ikke bruke win7 til noe annet enn spill
<Trond--> ubuntu til alt annet
<Trond--> er ext4 for alle os med linux kernel?
<jo-erlend> ja, minst. Jeg regner med at de fleste frie operativsystemer har støtte for det.
<jo-erlend> OS X kan visst lese det vha MacFuse. Høres litt liknende ut hvordan Ubuntu håndterte NTFS for mange år siden. Så det er ingenting i veien for å implementere støtte for Ext4 i Windows. Det er bare ingen som har gjort det.
<jo-erlend> det er vel kanskje på tide å prøve btrfs forresten? Det skal vel være stabilt nå, såvidt jeg forstår?
<Trond--> error melding igjen for 39ende gang
<Trond--> Disk Utility: Hard Disk Problems Detected. A hard disk is reporting health problems.
<Trond--> Examine. Cancel. OK.
<Trond--> 8 stk. av de vinduene bak hverandre
<Trond--> SSD rød igjen
<Trond--> SMART Status: DISK IS BEING USED OUTSIDE DESIGN PARAMETERS
<Trond--> Harddisken er OCZ Vertex 3 2.5" 120GB SSD SATA/600 MLC
<Trond--> Connection: ATA
<Trond--> Er ATA riktig?
<Trond--> Ubuntu frøs nesten der
<Trond--> jeg kan ta ett par screenshots
<Trond--> virker ikke som jeg kan lagre en log over feilene den fant
<Trond--> får ikke frem unity-launcher
<Trond--> kan ikke starte programmer
<Trond--> http://i.imgur.com/p28fK.png http://i.imgur.com/3pqfw.png
<Trond--> muligens at ssd error meldingene i ubuntu har noe med sletting av filer å gjøre
<Trond--> hmm og hvertfall mer enn bare det
<jo-erlend> hakke peiling på sånt. :)
<Trond--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457899&page=2
<Trond--> æsj
<Trond--> best å boote og sjekke
<Trond--> den var disabla den...
<Trond--> jeg tror faktisk ikke det er gjort noe skade på ssd'n
<Trond--> men jeg har tatt backup (igjen) i tilfelle
<Trond--> leser mye om at disse feilmeldingene er bugs
<Trond--> skjer ikke noe sånt i windows 7
<Trond--> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?75786-SMART-Attributes-for-SandForce-SSD-s-%28Agility2-Vertex2-VertexLE%29&p=550879&viewfull=1#post550879
<Trond--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9854650&postcount=18
<Trond--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10093115&postcount=23
<Trond--> Tja... Ødelegger SSD'n.
<Trond--> Enabled denne gangen og mirakler skjedde.
<Trond--> Bad Sectors: None
<Trond--> Overall Assessment: Disk Is Healthy med grønn sirkel
<Trond--> SMART Status: Disk is healthy
<Trond--> Så tror det var mer eller mindre fjortis kommentarer om at SMART ødelegger SSD'er
<Trond--> hva er npviewer.bin? den bruker 50% cpu
<Trond--> prøver med denne https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/noscript
<Trond--> kan hende noe må blokkes
<Trond--> pff kan jo ikke surfe med det der. tar jo bort alt.
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-21
<Trond-->  
<Trond--> hvordan får jeg permission over tre harddisker?
<Trond--> de er root så jeg finner dem ikke i /media
<Trond--> hmm plutselig kom de frem med "df -T" i terminalen
<Malin_> Trond--: prøv: sudo chown <brukernavn>:<brukernavn/gruppe> /sti/til/disken
<Malin_> og koriger meg noen om jeg sier noe galt nå
<Malin_> må jeg restarte hele maskina, eller er det en service jeg kan restarte for at ubuntu skal oppdage lydhardwaren i sound preferences?
<Trond--> jeg har ikke fått mic'en til å virke ennå. hverken med windows eller ubuntu.
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> men tror jeg skal restarte serveren faktisk, men da mister jeg all backlog her i irssi :(
<Malin_> men får bare være
<Malin_> snx
<Malin_> back
<Trond--> hvordan får jeg 3 interne hdd'er til å vises permanent i /media ?
<Trond--> skjønner ikke hvorfor de ikke er der og at ubuntu foreslår to floppy som jeg ikke har en gang
<Trond--> noen som kan hjelpe meg med fstab?
<jo-erlend> det må vel gå an. Er det noe spesielt du lurer på?
<sandsmark> har ikke gnome noe a la KDE sin device notifier, da? (der kan du høyreklikke på monterte ting og velge "make permanent" eller noe i den duren)
<Trond--> jo-erlend, snakker du til meg?
<Trond--> jeg trenger permanent j
<Trond--> må jeg i bios forresten for å få ubuntu til å slutte å foreslå floppy?
<Trond--> brb en liten stund
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg skjønner ikke helt hva du mener med å foreslå floppy.
<jo-erlend> mener du i den Datamaskin-delen av Nautilus?
<jo-erlend> hvis du åpner den ofte, så bruker du systemet ditt feil. Jeg er nærmest aldri ute av ~. Bare når jeg gjør noe administrativt.
<Trond--> ute av hva for noe?
<Sakarias> $HOME eller /home/<bruker>
<jo-erlend_> jeg tror de har gjernet den Datamaskin-greia i Nautilus nå?
<Trond--> hvordan skifter jeg navn på boot disken? liker ikk de der lange rare bjvgyfityu navnene
<jo-erlend_> det er ikke meningen at du skal forholde deg så mye til sånt. Legg den inn i fstab, så slipper du hele problemet.
<Trond--> det er lettere å identifisere ved enkle navn
<jo-erlend_> nettopp.
<Trond--> ?
<jo-erlend_> det er derfor vi pleier å bruke beskrivelser istedenfor maskinvare-indentifikatorer. Altså, istedenfor å bruke F:\, så bruker vi /media/feriebilder, for eksempel. Det er ikke vanlig å forholde seg til UUID for et filsystem. Du monterer det i en mappe.
<Trond--> kan jeg slette floppy og floppy0 ?
<jo-erlend_> neppe.
<jo-erlend_> men altså... Hvis du ikke bruker floppy, så kan du jo deaktivere hele greia i bios.
<Trond--> ja, har notert det ned at jeg må sjekke bios for floppy.
<Trond--> neste gang jeg booter
<Trond--> http://i.imgur.com/giZJF.png Jeg vil at 1, 2 og 3 mounter hver gang Ubuntu starter. CAD... mappa vil jeg rename til SSD.
<jo-erlend_> jøiemeg... Hvilket program er det de?
<jo-erlend_> der?
<Trond--> Hvor da?
<jo-erlend_> hæ?
<jo-erlend_> du sendte meg nettopp et bilde av et program som jeg ikke kjenner igjen.
<Trond--> Det er et screenshot tatt i Nautilus over /media mappa
<Trond--> Er ingen programmer der
<jo-erlend_> du hadde klippet bort, så det var bare en liste med ikoner.
<Trond--> Klippet ikke bort noe vesentlig
<jo-erlend_> når jeg lurte på hvilken del av Nautilus du hadde åpen, så er det jo det.
<jo-erlend_> har du fått lagt dem til fstab enda eller?
<Trond--> En rookie som meg vet ikke hva eller hvordan om omtrent noe som helst i Ubuntu, spesielt ikke fstab.
<jo-erlend_> det er ikke vanskelig.
<jo-erlend_> det er altså bare én linje per filsystem du ønsker å montere.
<jo-erlend_> men nå er det fotball. bbl
<Trond--> sier meg ingenting når jeg ikke har vært borti det før
<jo-erlend_> har du åpnet filen?
<jo-erlend_> se på den.
<Trond--> nei
<Trond--> jeg spør igjen senere
<jo-erlend_> se på filen.
<Trond--> ja, jeg har sett å den.
<Trond--> men rører ingenting
<Trond--> fy flate den trådløse teknologien flammer meg opp
<Trond--> hopper opp og ned som en jojo på mb/s
<Trond--> Noen som kan hjelpe meg med å auto-mounte harddisker i Ubuntu?
<citoyen> Trond--: legg dem inn i fstab
<citoyen> http://epistel.no/fstab/
<citoyen> et lite verktøy jeg laget i ren latskap
<citoyen> fyll ut skjemaet, kopier linjen, åpne /etc/fstab i en teksteditor med sudo, og lim inn
<geirha> citoyen: Den mangler ext4!
<citoyen> geirha: det kan ordnes :)
<citoyen> sånn!
<geirha> :)
<Trond--> ser bra ut, men jeg vet ikke hvor jeg skal begynne en gang. den trenger inputs.
<carestad> finnes det støtte for visning av RAW-filer i eog overhodet?
<Trond--> gjør det noe om jeg forwarder port 10000-60000 på ruteren?
<carestad> er så utrolig frustrerende å ikke ha en lettvektsbildeVISER som jeg kan bruke for å bla gjennom bildene på kameraet
<Trond--> Hva gjør jeg når Unity-Launcheren ikke vil gå tilbake på plassen sin?
<dageriv> jeg fjernet totem pluginen til mozilla
<dageriv> og deretter griper en annen plugin inn og spiller av
<dageriv> hvordan redigere denne listen?
<dageriv> dette var forresten opera
<dageriv> men det er firefox jeg har problemer i, med nrk sin nettv
<dageriv> fikk til å se nrk nettv med å fjerne parole og dens tilhørende browserplugin
<dageriv> firefox gjorde som opera og falt tilbake til en annen avspillerplugin
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-13
<IvarB> hvordan legger man til nye temaer i unity?
<maxjezy> skaka skärmen, vänta tills en anka dyker upp i högra hörnet, skjut den med valfri muspekare, sedan laddar du ner temat och ber tech-support fixa det!
<jo-erlend> IvarB, hva mener du med temaer i denne sammenheng?
<RoyK> "themes"?
<jo-erlend> unity is seg selv har ingen temaer annet enn at det justerer seg i forhold til bakgrunnsbildet.
<jo-erlend> for programmer og sånt, er det vanlige Gnome temaer som brukes og de kan endres ved å bruke Systeminnstillinger > Utseende > Drakt.
<IvarB> ja men hvordan legger man til ting der?
<RoyK> helvete - hvordan unngår man at ubuntu booter inn i initramfs/busybox? jeg vil *SE* feilmeldingene, ikke bare få ei ubrukelig kommandolinje
<geirha> prøv exit
<RoyK> derrja
<RoyK> hvordan kan jeg bare skru av hele driten?
<geirha> power-knappen
<geirha> evt. slegge
<RoyK> tenkte mer på "skru av panikk-greia med å hoppe til busybox"
<RoyK> det gir jo ikke mening på en server
<RoyK> bug 1035958
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1035958 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu fails to boot with a dead drive in a RAID" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035958
<geirha> Jo, hvis du har konsoll på den
<RoyK> poenget er: Det gir ikke mening å sende noen til busybox når systemet kan bootes
<RoyK> og det kan det åpenbart, ettersom det funker etter "exit" fra busybox
<geirha> Ah, så da er det kanskje en fsck eller noe som feiler da?
<RoyK> nei - det var et raid som mangla noen disker - vet ikke hva som skjedde
<RoyK> men da er det bedre å boote systemet uten det raidet sånn at sysadmin kan gjøre noe med det
<RoyK> en fsck på rota må jo kjøres før man gjør noe annet, men det her hadde ikke med rota å gjøre
<geirha> Den anser det som kritisk hvis siste felt på fstab-linja er 1 tror jeg
<RoyK> /dev/mapper/raid-ymse				/raid/ymse	ext4	errors=remount-ro	0	2
<RoyK> oops - tabulatorer kom ikke pent fram :)
<RoyK> geirha: uansett - tror ikke det er den biten der - men er vanskelig å finne ut av - når busybox startes, sletter den skjerm og historikk
<RoyK> så får ikke rulla opp og sett noen feilmelding
<geirha> Du kan sette passno til 0
<geirha> hvis den fortsatt hopper inn i busybox er det i alle fall ikke fsck
<RoyK> tester...
<RoyK> fikk opp raidet igjen med mdadm --stop og mdadm --assemble - aner ikke hva det var, men plutselig mangla det flere disker
<geirha> kanskje sette noauto-opsjon også, inntil det er "fikset"
<RoyK> rett i busybox
<RoyK> virker som om den går rett til busybox om det er feil på raid-et
<RoyK> for her var det noe krøll...
<RoyK> md detekterer ikke diskene tidsnok, ser det ut til, og kommer opp med altfor få disker - mdadm --stop && mdadm --assemble etterpå funker fint
<RoyK> geirha: feil i udev/mdadm
<RoyK> geirha: ser ut som om udev trenger mer tid og at mdadm er litt vel triggerhappy, og får tidsavbrudd før udev er ferdig - fiksa i mdadm i -proposed
<RoyK> bug 1035958
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1035958 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu fails to boot with a dead drive in a RAID" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035958
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-14
<jo-erlend> heh.. «What is Cloud4all? Cloud4all aims to develop a complete new paradigm in accessibility, by replacing adaptation of individual products and services for a person with automatic-personalisation of any mainstream product or service, using cloud technologies to activate and augment any natural (built-in) accessibility the product or service has, based on a profile of the user’s needs.»
 * RoyK har andre hjul som funker og er runde
<jo-erlend> Skal være en one-liner, om den så skal være en kilometer lang!
<si-m1> heh
<RoyK> "what is cloud4all? another stupid buzzword made up to trick lusers into beleiving there is such a thing" ;)
<si-m1> what is cloud4all? a big bouncy castle
<RoyK> sounds fun :D
<si-m1> without the air
<si-m1> :D
<RoyK> just rocks
<RoyK> hva tror folket er en "sunn" temperatur for en snurredisk?
<RoyK> under 60? under 50?
<si-m1> hørt mye rart, men mine er vel 4år gamle og ligger på rundt 60 hele sommeren
<RoyK> mine holder seg under 50, men hjalp broder'n med å få fiksa et raid, og ser at diskene hans nærmer seg de 60
<si-m1> så jeg tror ikke det har så mye å si så lenge de ikke går langt over 60
<RoyK> hadde noen disker sjøl før i dag som var oppe mot de 70 - viftekabel som var glemt...
<si-m1> verste er vel hvis temperaturen svinger fort og ofte
<RoyK> mhm - ser mine er på 39-47
<si-m1> hmm
<si-m1> var visst kaldere enn jeg trodde
<si-m1> 194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   176   176   000    Old_age   Always       -       34 (Min/Max 9/64)
<si-m1> vært oppe i 64 på det verste
<si-m1> 194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   176   176   000    Old_age   Always       -       34 (Min/Max 9/67)
<RoyK> 67 er litt i meste laget
<si-m1> 194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   166   166   000    Old_age   Always       -
<si-m1>        36 (Min/Max 9/72)
<RoyK> fikk masse feil fra min som var på nettopp den temperaturen
<si-m1> hehe
<RoyK> hehe
<si-m1>   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   097   097   000    Old_age   Always       -
<si-m1>        21673
<RoyK> hadde noen på godt over de 70 før jeg stappa inn ny vifte :þ
<si-m1>   1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   096   096   016    Pre-fail  Always       -       131078
<si-m1> heh
<si-m1> den på 72 har hatt litt errors  ja
<RoyK> såpass
<si-m1> ble sikkert logga mens den var over 70
<RoyK> kjør en smartctl -H mot den
<si-m1> er ikke så mye
<si-m1> når du deler det på antall timer
<RoyK> evt smartctl -t short
<RoyK> veldig mye uansett
<RoyK> hva sa smartctl -H?
<si-m1> Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
<si-m1> # 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     21673         -
<si-m1> # 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     11935         -
<si-m1> # 3  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      6683         -
<si-m1> lite feil
<RoyK> mhm
<si-m1> tipper feilene dukka opp mens den hadde tempen
<RoyK> hvor mange disker har du i raidet?
<si-m1> 4
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> fikk litt noia her etter at jeg mista et raid-6, så nå har jeg raid-6+spare
<RoyK> viste seg å være udev-kødd med mdadm
<si-m1> aha
<si-m1> kjører raid5 uten spare
<RoyK> men har jo backup, så det får ta sin tid å legge tilbake...
<si-m1> og har de viktigste tingene på raid1
<RoyK> 3,2TB over en 60Mbps-link - kanskje fem dager :p
<si-m1> er for lat for backup
<si-m1> :D
<si-m1> og har ikke noe veldig kritisk
<RoyK> er for lat til ikke å ta backup...
<si-m1> hehe
<RoyK> altfor mye pes å finne igjen alt som lå der
<si-m1> har en haug med raw-bilder som sikkert hadde vært litt kjedelig å miste
<RoyK> nettopp
<RoyK> raid-6
<si-m1> backup!
<RoyK> pluss kanskje crashplan-backup
<RoyK> evt bare crashplan
<si-m1> jau
<si-m1> vurderte det
<RoyK> koster ikke stort
<RoyK> har backup på gamlejobben
<si-m1> liker ikke sånn cloudgreier
<si-m1> egentlig
<si-m1> vurderer å bare kjøpe et billig nas
<RoyK> joda, men det koster litt mer å sette opp et nytt disksett for lokal backup
<si-m1> disk er jo billig
<si-m1> koster vel mest i strøm
<si-m1> hehe
<RoyK> og så må du jo ha det et annet sted i tilfelle det brenner eller lynet tar diskene eller noe
<si-m1> hehe jau
<si-m1> bør egentlig det
<si-m1> men sjansen for at data går til helvete av korrupt stuff er litt større
<si-m1> så viktigst å ha backup
<si-m1> kan evt. bare hive den på jobb
<RoyK> det var det jeg gjorde
<RoyK> lånte drøyt 3TB på en 80TB-sak der
<RoyK> men nå jobber jeg ikke der lenger, så de er litt keen på å få frigjort plassen :þ
<si-m1> hehe
<jo-erlend> RoyK, diskene mine går på naturlig temperatur. Det har de alltid gjort. Ligger rundt 50-60C. I følge Google, er det der de trives best.
<RoyK> mine pludrer rundt de 45
<RoyK> mens broder'n sine ligger rett under de 60
<malin> blir spenende å sette opp raid for første gang i neste uke eller noe sånt
<RoyK> to disker i raid-5
<RoyK> så trenger du bare én til for å få MASSE plass :D
<RoyK> sært - selv grønne 2TB-disker koster fremdeles tusenlappen...
<malin> hm. sært ja
<RoyK> prisene ble hausa opp etter oversvømmelser i asia, men blir vel holdt kunstig høye av ymse samarbeid...
<malin> mulig
<malin> hm, har det noe å si om en ekstra 2TB-disk har 64 og ikke 32MB cache som de andre?
<RoyK> i et raid, svært lite
<malin> oki :)
<malin> laster du enda ned fra meg? :)
<RoyK> jupp
<malin> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-15
<christoffer> Hej
<christoffer> Någon som ska ner till Köpenhamn för Ubuntu Developer Summit i oktober?
<RoyK> fra http://www.nrk.no/helse-forbruk-og-livsstil/1.8279697, om Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M3 "Skjermen er på hele 15,6", men har likevel en maksimal oppløsing på fattige 1366 x 768 piksler. Det er helt absurd."
<RoyK> eller "Samsung Series 9 ligner med sitt sorte design og lekre tastatur med grønn bakbelysning mest av alt MacBook Airs demoniske fetter." ;)
<superos_ux31> Samsung 9 har fått litt blanda vurderingen på nettet, men det er kanskje ulike modeller av denne.
<RoyK> den fra Acer virka som en ultra-kjiping
<RoyK> med numerisk tastatur og grier, bare for gjøre den mer tantete
<superos_ux31> Zenbook med 1920 x 108
<superos_ux31> 1920 x 1080
<superos_ux31> Mye for en 13,3.
<xt> får 10" med 1920x1080 òg
<xt> på tablets.
<si-m1> ipaden har 2048x1536
<si-m1> lav oppløsning er oppskrytt
<xt> si-m1: lest http://daringfireball.net/2012/08/pixel_perfect eller? :)
<si-m1> niks
<xt> er ̃~224 PPI på asusen min, og 264 PPI på nyaste ipad
<si-m1> k, pretty good
<si-m1> hadde nok kjøpt en ipad om den ikke kjørte ios
<xt> si-m1, om det blir mogleg å kjøre linux på surface så blir det kanskje ikkje så ille
<xt> er vel begynt å komme specs
<si-m1> surface?
<si-m1> ah, den der ja
<si-m1> de kommer sikkert til å dumpe prisene som vanlig
<si-m1> så blir nok ikke dumt
<si-m1> ms strategy, dump and conquer
<RoyK> http://i.imgur.com/v0hds.jpg
 * RoyK venter fremdeles på ny macbook pro retina
 * blaamann venter fremdeles på at fisken skal tine
 * RoyK har satt opp si første KVM-klynge med så langt to noder \o/
<xt> RoyK, og kva fs vart det?
<RoyK> gfs2
<RoyK> ocfs2 ble kløn med en howto jeg fant
<RoyK> så får prøve det først og se om jeg kan få litt bedre forståelse for hvordan ting funker under panseret
<xt> kva mgmt brukar du?
<xt> plain libvirt?
<RoyK> jau, og virt-manager
<xt> k
<xt> og OS?
<xt> på hypervisor
<xt> ubuntu?
<RoyK> satte opp ssh-auth root-root mellom nodene, så funker det greit å migrere
<RoyK> det ble centos - lettere med tanke på den howto-en - skikkelig kløn å få til sanlock og sånt på ubuntu
<RoyK> og uten sanlock, ble det vanskelig å begrense antall ganger en vm ble startet
<RoyK> kanskje mulig ved å kjøre libvirt/kvm rett på lvm, men da ble det vanskelig med tynn provisjonering
<xt> åh..så du må ha sanlock anyway ja, for libvirt
<xt> ubuntu sin libvirt mangler sanlock?
<RoyK> den har støtte for sanlock, men mangler modulen
<RoyK> og det ble bare krøll å bygge den - avhengigheter andre steder og ting
<RoyK> prøvde noe fra quental, men ble mer krøll, så jeg ga opp
<RoyK> fatter ikke at sanlock ikke kom med i precise - den ble rapportert inn som "missing" et år eller noe før precise ble sluppet - men var vel ikke nok folk som trengte den, da...
<xt> jau, slikt er litt standard buntu
<xt> dessverre
 * RoyK lurer nesten litt på hvor mange som egentlig bruker ubuntu på servere...
<xt> ganske mange..men dette er meir enterprise enn server
<RoyK> tja - enterprise på 2-node-klynge med kvm?
<xt> og centos/rh er jo laga for det
<xt> ja, det vil eg sei
<RoyK> og stort sett alt som mangler, er sanlock
<xt> kan ikkje påstå at SAN-ting ikkje er enterprise :)
<RoyK> og ubuntu sikter jo mot enterprise med MAAS og sånt
 * RoyK er litt sutrete
<xt> bbl.
<xt> keep me posted
<RoyK> will do :)
<sigurdga> huff. evolution bruker nå 398% cup
<sigurdga> cpu
<sigurdga> og temperaturen er 96 grader
<malin> mye e-post? :p
<sigurdga> nei. bare vrang evolution. gjorde ikke noe spesielt nå, men maskina krasja stygt forrige gang det kjørte.
<sigurdga> krasjen var nok årsak til at evo oppførte seg rart, snarere enn motsatt
<sigurdga> fleece-teppe - laptop: 1 -0
<RoyK> sigurdga: 4 kjerner på full pupp? :)
<RoyK> haha - ja, pakk laptoppen godt inn sånn at den ikke fryser, stakkar :)
<sigurdga> RoyK: evolution klarer det meste
<hjd> Flere som har Quantal og kunne tenke seg å sjekke en ting?
<hjd> Jeg kjører "sudo apt-get update" og den klager på at det er enkelte ting den ikke finner ("Klarte ikke koble til no.archive.ubuntu.com")
<hjd> Ser forøvrig at jeg har samme problemet på 12.04.
<RoyK> hjd: ser ut som om det kan ha vært noe krøll der, ja, men funker nå
<RoyK> fra precise her
<hjd> RoyK: Jeg får heller ingen feilmeldinger i 12.04 her nå, så ser ut som det løste seg.
<RoyK> sikkert bare en server som hikka litt
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-16
<RoyK>  
<hjd> Debian fyller 19 år idag. Hipp hipp hurra!  http://leogg.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/debian-19.png :)
<malin> oi, såpass
<silverarrow> hei
<blaamann> Hei
<silverarrow> hei blaamann
<silverarrow> kan du lage log raporter i ubuntu?
<silverarrow> jeg har lubuntu 12.04 ppc, og prøver å få til en raport på hva som går galt med gnome mplayer og gecko
<blaamann> silverarrow: Edit | Preferences
<silverarrow> hmm
<blaamann> Start gnome-mplayer og se under Edit | Preferences.
<silverarrow> tingen er jeg poster svar til en Kevin som styrer med mplayer og gecko, og jeg er ikke flink nok til å kunne gi han svarene han spør etter
<blaamann> Kjenner til han. Sjekk om gnome-mplayer har debug opsjon under Edit | Preferences.
<silverarrow> jeg kan ikke se noe
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/224822
<silverarrow> slik ser den ut
<silverarrow> nederst her er debug nevt http://imagebin.org/224824
<blaamann> Jepp
<silverarrow> men ser ikke hvordan jeg skal finne ut av den?
<silverarrow> merker jeg av for den?
<silverarrow> og så?
<blaamann> Ja
<silverarrow> hmm
<blaamann> Start Firefox fra en terminal og gå til en side der du kan teste.
<silverarrow> det er å skrive "firefox" i terminal?
<blaamann> ja
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/224826
<blaamann> fikk du noe utputt i terminalen?
<silverarrow> skal der være en rapport et sted, eller kan jeg gjøre noe nå?
<silverarrow> nei ingenting i terminal
<silverarrow> mplayer blinker med sort skjerm et brøkdelssekund, og så det grå vinduet
<Kagee> har du fått tilbake promptet i terminalen?
<silverarrow> promtet?
<silverarrow> jeg gjør følgende....
<silverarrow> lukker firefox, har mplayer test siden, som start side, skriver firefox i terminal
<silverarrow> ....
<Kagee> etter at du har skrevet firefox i terminalen, så regner jeg med at firefox åpner seg. får du nulighet til å skrive noe mer i terminalen
<Kagee> uten å lukke firefox?
<silverarrow> start siden åpner, det går noen sekunder og mplayer vinduet dukker opp embeded, det blinker sort i vinduet og går over til den siden jeg postet i image bin
<silverarrow> nei, lukker firefox
<silverarrow> men ikke noe skjer i terminal
<silverarrow> jeg gjør gjerne noe galt
<Kagee> hvis du ikke lukker firefox. får su da skrevet noe mer i terminalen? får du tilbake linha med brukernavnet ditt etc.?
<silverarrow> jeg får ingeting etter
<Kagee> det du skriver inn "firefox" etter heter prompt
<Kagee> det består av blant annet brukernavnet ditt.
<silverarrow> jo, jeg får den linjen etter kommandoen
<Kagee> får du et nytt prompt rett etter at du hhar skrevet firefox og trykket enter, eller må du lukke firefox for å få tilbake promptet?
<Kagee> da tolker jeg du mente at du fikk tilbake promptet med en gang...
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/224828
<Kagee> prøv "firefox -console"
<RoyK> hvem slapp en prompt-poropompt, hvem slapp en promopt....
<Kagee> virker som om firefox kobler seg fra terminalen og ikke gir noe debug-output...
<Kagee> eventuelt firefox -debug
<Kagee> blaamann: beklager a highjacke hjelpesesjonen din
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/224829
 * Kagee går tilbake til drømmeland
<silverarrow> det er skikkelig trøbbel med lubuntu og ppc
<Kagee> silverarrow: du glemte bundestewken
<blaamann> silverarrow: Lukk all Firefox vinduer og prøv igjen.
<silverarrow> ubuntu og ppc
<silverarrow> og få som melder tilbake om problemene
<Kagee> *bindestreken
<Kagee> firefox -console
<silverarrow> kanskje jeg bør skfite til xchat
<silverarrow> jeg er i chatzilla
<silverarrow> det er meg
<Kagee> ZZZzzz...
<taoseeker> nå skjedde noe
 * taoseeker gir Kagee en kopp kaffe
<Kagee> Eksamen om 8 timer. *gone*
<taoseeker> pastebin.com/BPET5g8
<taoseeker> sorry
<taoseeker> pastebin.com/BPET5Gg8
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-17
<silverarrow> noen her  som er flink med å ordne installerings pakker?
<Kagee> lage debpakker?
<silverarrow> ja, nesten i hvert fall
<Kagee> checkinstall?
<silverarrow> tingen er jeg prøve å få installert gnome mplayer 1.0.6
<silverarrow> og slik ser den ut nå
<Kagee> it's like magick
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/224931
<silverarrow> du er mer avansert enn meg
<silverarrow> men jeg har fått en guide
<silverarrow> jeg ikke skjønner stort av
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/224932
<silverarrow> Kagee: burde det gå an i lubuntu?
<silverarrow> Fedora er vist tingen
<silverarrow> jeg tenkte kanskje noen hadde gjort noe slikt før her?
<silverarrow> malin og roy er jo racere vanligvis
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> Kagee: har du gjort noe slikt før i ubuntu?
<silverarrow> noen som snakker om slikt?
<Kagee> det ser ut som relativt vanlige kompileringsinstruksjoner
<Kagee> noen kan npk hjelpe deg, men jeg er på en sykkel på vei hjem til senga akkurat nå
<hjd> Alternativt hvis du vil ha ferdigbygde pakker, er det mulig du kan prøve å installere pakkene fra Quantal. NB. Det er ikke alltid helt heldig å kombinere pakker fra forskjellige utgaver, men pakker er jo litt enklere å styre med enn å kompilere ting fra bunn av (selv om de instruksjonene ikke ser ut til å være blant de mest avanserte).
<hjd> Hvis du ser på https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mplayer, ser du at 1.0.6 er tilgjengelig i Quantal, og du kan laste ned pakken direkte derfra. Et mulig problem er hvis den krever nyere versjoner av avhengigheter enn det som er tilgjengelig in 12.04 da, som kan være tilfelle.
<silverarrow> takk hjd
<silverarrow> I have an old ibook G4 and if things are to work it seems I need to get inventive
<silverarrow> a bit fun to make it run too
<silverarrow> I`m usually on a differet computer though, but I sort if need this ibook up and running
<malin> silverarrow: heisann og hoppsann. Er jeg racer?
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> jeg får hjelp i ubuntu-packaging
<silverarrow> er jeg her?
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-18
<silverarrow> hei
<malin> hei silverarrow
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> hvordan går det malin?
<silverarrow> litt tregt her
<silverarrow> vet du om en måte å sjekke om gecko media player er på maskinen?
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/225036¨
<malin> jo, ikke så aller verst her :)
<silverarrow> høres bra ut
<malin> hm. nei?
<malin> men er litt trist, for får ikke kontakt med serveren min :( snufs, men skal møte den fysisk i morgen, og da finner jeg ut hva som er galt
<silverarrow> den listes liksom ikke som andre media spillere, det er mer en plugin tror jeg
<malin> ok
<malin> jeg driver å sjekker gamle disker jeg
<malin> men denne får jeg ikke kontakt med en gang
<silverarrow> helse og slikt, eller etter data?
<malin> gammel seagate med 8.6GB lagring
<malin> sjekker etter data.
<malin> de er jo moden for å kastes
<silverarrow> den er fra 2000 og der omkring?
<silverarrow> ja, så sant man får masse feilraporter i diskutility så
<malin> er en på 639.9 MB her + en på 200 og noe
<silverarrow> ¨min far har en datamaskin fra noen og 90, harddisken er helt fin lol
<silverarrow> det er ikke vanlig ata aller sata
<malin> tja den 200 og noe er fra 1994 tror jeg
<malin> det er en ata
<malin> bare ata det her
<silverarrow> tjukk boks i forhold
<malin> mulig, men tørrelsen på diskene er i grunn ikke større enn dagens
<malin> veier mindre
<silverarrow> aha
<silverarrow> det er jo ikke så mange disker inni
<malin> ser ut som de nye jeg har her er tykkere også
<malin> er vel flere lag i de nye osv
<malin> nettopp
<silverarrow> ja tror det
<malin> sånn, å fikk jeg den opp den på 8.6 GB
<malin> diger disk altså
<malin> fra 97 tror jeg
<silverarrow> så lenge de funker er de jo grei nok
<malin> hm. ene er laget i 1995
<malin> sant
<malin> men er ikke noe å spare på syntes jeg
<silverarrow> nei, de er så små
<malin> ja..
<malin> ene kan kanskje få plass til en divx-film :p
<malin> tok sin tid å få kontakt med innholdet, om jeg får det da
<silverarrow> man kan ikke legge ubuntu inn på 8.6GB i dag
<malin> ligger 3 GB med data på den
<silverarrow> 8.6GB var større den gangen
<malin> jo, men ikke med både home og alt så blir det vel litt lite
<silverarrow> vet ikke hva som gjøre det men vi vokser ut av alt
<malin> ja, var stort nok til å kjøre windows 95
<malin> og muligens 98
<malin> fikk beskjed om at vi heller fikk avinstallere spill osv i stedet for å kjøpe en større disk den gang
<silverarrow> ja, til og med millenium edt
<silverarrow> tror det gikk an å installere xp på dem
<silverarrow> min far sin HD var 30GB og det var stort
<silverarrow> aller største
<malin> måtte montere via comandline jeg
<malin> det må jo være en relativt "ny" disk?
<malin> første pc-en vi hadde, hadde HDD på 40MB
<silverarrow> nja, tror den var fra noen og 90
<malin> må ha vært svindyr den da
<malin> på den tiden
<malin> men fantes nok noe sånt på slutten kanskje
<silverarrow> ja tror den var det,  men kan ikke tenke meg den var så spesiell
<silverarrow> muligens jeg husker feil
<silverarrow> når jeg tenker etter var den datamaskinen til oppgradering en gang
<malin> äha :)
<malin> gammel disk.. en mappe her som heter macromedia med flash i....
<malin> er en stund siden macromedia hadde flash
<silverarrow> lenge siden jeg har støtt på orden macromedia
<silverarrow> jeg har fremdeles en laptop som kan lese disketter
<silverarrow> husker du de?
<malin> ja. jeg fant en diskett i sted jeg skal ta med hjem. Er et spill på den jeg gjerne vil spille igjen :)
<silverarrow> malin, det viktigste er jo dataen på diskene
<malin> har diskettstasjon hjemme
<malin> nettopp
<silverarrow> kult
<malin> så skal flytte data fra disketten over på pc-en
<silverarrow> disketter blir altså ganske så gamle
<silverarrow> og harddisker
<malin> ja
<malin> men magnetfelt er skummelt for dem
<malin> i alle fall disketter
<malin> harddisker er vel ganske bra skjermet
<silverarrow> man kan fremdeles installere puppy linux på slike maskiner
<silverarrow> operativsystemer må ha vært mini før
<silverarrow> og så hadde de annet filsystem
<silverarrow> som klarte seg med enda mindre plass
<silverarrow> lurer på om universet var mindre før
<silverarrow> ;-)
<malin> steike for et bråk fra ene disken her
<malin> godt spørsmål
<malin> men om universet var mindre før, hva var det der universet nå er?
<malin> om svaret er ingenting, så er det utenfor min fattevne å forestille meg ingenting
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> jeg bor et sted med gamle små hus
<silverarrow> det er ikke stor med dagens standard en gang
<silverarrow> den gang bodde det to familier i hvert hus,
<malin> hageby?
<silverarrow> nå har en familie ett
<malin> oi
<malin> ja
<silverarrow> på en måte har vi ikke bedre plass nå heller
<silverarrow> nå er loft og kjeller gjort om til hybler og utleie for huseier
<silverarrow> mennesker trykkes inn hvor man kan
<silverarrow> skikkelig kummerlig noen steder
<silverarrow> ja liten hageby på en måte
<silverarrow> bergens eneste hageby
<silverarrow> i hvert fall planlagt
<silverarrow> bygget i 20 årne
<silverarrow> huset jeg bor i er fra 30 årene tror jeg
<malin> ah, så kos :D
<silverarrow> nja, diskutabelt
<malin> hm. ene disken her har trøbbel. må ha en kabel for å koble meg på den. Var litt vanskeig plassering av kontakter
<silverarrow> det ser veldig trivelig ut når man går igjennom her
<malin> og ikke har den noen jumpergreier heller
<silverarrow> hvite hus, små hager, velstelt og slikt
<silverarrow> jumper?
<silverarrow> strikket?
<silverarrow> tricot?
<silverarrow> gamle harddisker kan være litt trøblete
<silverarrow> det er gjerne best å få data over på noe annet mens man enda kan
<malin> jau, tror ikke det ligger noe viktig her. ene har jeg tatt ut 3 bilder og et dokument fra.  Var broren min sitt
<malin> sendte det like greit på e-post til han
<malin> ellers var alt annet installerete programmer
<malin> men tviler på at det er noe superviktig på de diskene jeg ikke får kontakt med
<silverarrow> ja får håpe det
<silverarrow> har du prøvd telepatisk ?
<silverarrow> funker av og til
<malin> nei, men kan teste nå
<malin> hm. det kunne vært en ide
<malin> utrolig hva jeg fikk over av info med den metoden ass
<silverarrow> vet du om noen gode filmer?
<malin> tja. jo, gjør vel det
<silverarrow> lol
<malin> men utrolig mange jeg ikke har sett..., så har jo mange filmår foran meg
<silverarrow> jeg leter etter en ny en, men har følelsen jeg har sett alle
<silverarrow> og det har jeg jo ikke bare litt kresen og forkaster en hel masse
<silverarrow> og slikt endrer seg med humøret
<malin> oi, står på seagatendisken å 8.6GB at garantien ikke gjelder om den blir utsatt for et sjokk på over 75G
<malin> :S
<malin> det er heftig
<silverarrow>  :wq
<malin> hm. jeg liker en dansk miniserie
<malin> Riget
<silverarrow> 75G?
<silverarrow> gram?
<malin> om det er som jeg tror, så er det 75 ganger vekten
<silverarrow>  å j a
<silverarrow> legg den på brevvekten da
<silverarrow> eller bakevekten
<malin> ingen brevvekt her, men tja, kanskje en 500gram
<malin> ish
<silverarrow> ganske bra
<silverarrow> jeg lager en bønnerett i kveld, husker ikke hva den heter
<silverarrow> store hvite hestebønner, tomatboks, purreløk, hvitløk, selleristenger,  hvitløk og urtesalt
<silverarrow> lurer på om jeg har glemt noe
<silverarrow> tror den er gresk
<silverarrow> det regner trollkjerringer
<silverarrow> tekopper
<silverarrow> hunder og katter
<silverarrow> de lovet lyn og torden men det kom ikke
<malin> er jo ikke uvanig at det regner i Bergen
<malin> men har jo vært finvær der en gang veit jeg
<silverarrow> men vi håper jo alltid på noe bedre
<silverarrow> vi har hatt ganske fint vær helt til de siste to dagene
<malin> ja:) kanskje flytte byen? :p
<malin> ah, så fint
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> ja, burde gjerne det
 * malin er halvt Bergenser.....
<malin> og halvt østlending :S
<silverarrow> det har regnet i hele dag, håper det gir seg et par timer i hvert fall
<silverarrow> hvordan er den komboen ?
<silverarrow> man blir nok veldig fleksibel
<malin> man får en østlending som er stor i kjeften
<malin> eller i alle fall som prater mye da
<silverarrow> lol
<malin> hadde jeg vokst opp i Bergen, hadde det vel blitt en Bergenser med lav intelligens i forhold til de andre Bergenserene. Viker som vestlendinger er gjevnt over smatere enn østlendinger, men kanskje det er for steriotypt å tenke sånn
<silverarrow> jeg tror jeg må av nettet
<silverarrow> så får jeg skrevet
<malin> ja, det høres lurt ut :)
<silverarrow> jeg har en plan
<malin> man kan jo prates senere
<malin> nice
<silverarrow> det kan man
<malin> liker planer
<silverarrow> ha en god kveld
<malin> helt klart
<malin> du også :)
<silverarrow> :- )
 * RoyK er halvt sunnmøring
<malin> østlending kryssa med sunnmøring blir vel gjerrig østlending det da? :p
<RoyK> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-19
<silverarrow> hei
<malin> heisann
<geirha> hoppsann
<silverarrow> :-)
<silverarrow> jeg mangler gecko plugin
<silverarrow> malin, fikk du orden på noen av harddiskene i går?
<silverarrow> er der en måte å gjøre om en mp4 video til noe som kan brennes på  CD ?
<malin> silverarrow: fikk ikke kontakt med 2 av dem
<malin> men tviler på det er noe superviktig på dem
<silverarrow> forhåpentligvis ikke da
<silverarrow> ikke det minste pip eller klikk?
<silverarrow> surr?
<malin> har du prøvd: sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer?
<silverarrow> ja men da får jeg den gamle
<malin> hm
<silverarrow> og den virker ikke med 1.0.6 gnome maplayer
<silverarrow> som jeg satt oppe halve natten for å bygge pakker til
<silverarrow> og jeg er bare ikke clever nok til å gjøre noe slikt alene lol
<geirha> silverarrow: Da må du i såfall konvertere til mpg og bygge en vcd eller svcd. Det blir sannsynligvis et veldig stort tap i kvalitet. En CD har ikke så mye plass.
<malin> her ligger det jo nyere versjoner: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gecko-mediaplayer
<silverarrow> geirha: jeg trenger jo bare audio delen
<malin> hm. bygge mplayer... jeg har prøvd å bygge totem en gang jeg, det var jo ikke rett frem.... :S
<silverarrow> jeg er på powerpc, og jeg fikk det inntrykk at de måtte bygges lokalt?
<geirha> silverarrow: Ah, da må du hente ut lydsporene til egne filer, og så brenne som audio-cd
<silverarrow> hva nå det innebærer
<silverarrow> geirha: så det er mulig?
<silverarrow> hmm
<hjd> silverarrow: Hvis du klikker deg inn på en av versjonene malin lenker til ser du at de har bygg for de fleste arkitekturer, inkludert ppc.
<hjd> Eneste problemet med å bruke pakker fra nyere Ubuntu-utgaver er hvis de krever nyere avhengigheter (og andre pakker du har krever eldre avhengigheter)
<silverarrow> jeg kan jo prøve jeg er i 12.04
<silverarrow> ja, kan bli et problem
<silverarrow> problemet er at jeg mistenker de ikke tester ordentlig for ppc
<hjd> Vel, det er jo ikke lagt opp til at man mikser pakker fra forskjellige utgaver.
<hjd> Men er den noen konflikter får du advarsel om det under installasjonen.
<hjd> *det
 * Kagee titter bort på serveren sin som bruker både debian stable og debian testing-pakker
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> man tar en sjanse altså?
<malin> mm
<silverarrow> finner ikke ut om jeg bare kan velge en pakke
<malin> så du får ikke installert den?
<malin> direktelink: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/gecko-mediaplayer_1.0.6-1ubuntu1_powerpc.deb
<malin> men spørs jo med dependencies osv
<silverarrow> vel, jeg installerer
<silverarrow> den stoppet opp på gconf2
<malin> mhm
<silverarrow> dårlig råd
<malin> sier den noe om at den ikke har rett versjon da?
<malin> nei, ikke noen god ide det der
<silverarrow> får ikke håpe alt låser  seg nå
<malin> nei, om den stopper og det er feil, så avbrytes nok installasjonen
<malin> altså om neo går galt under installasjon
<silverarrow> ja litt betryggende
<malin> mhm
<malin> begynner å bli lei opera jeg. Er jo opera-fan, men altså. I de siste utgivelsene nå, så crasher java, flash crasher også
<malin> det er jo gøy
<silverarrow> sikkert derfor jeg satt halve natten
<malin> ah, kjører du opera?
<malin> så du testet ikke en annen nettleser for sikkerhetsskyld?
<citoyen> pussig, jeg har ikke hatt noen problemer med kræsj
<silverarrow> nei ikke etter jeg installerte lubuntu 12.04 ppc
<malin> citoyen: og du kjører opera 12 ?
<silverarrow> har det på HP maskinen og der funker den?
<citoyen> malin: jepp
<malin> citoyen: jeg har problemer med å få f.eks. bank-id til å virke med oracle-java
<malin> java crasher
<malin> det skjer ikke bare på min maskin
<malin> det skjer også med opera 12.x på min mors Ubuntu 10.04-maskin 32-bit
<citoyen> java har jeg ikke prøvd på en stund nå, har gått over til bankid på mobil
<silverarrow> java funker på min HP, men den er så treg at jeg kommer ikke videre; steget etter fødselsnummer koder og slikt
<malin> jeg kjører 12.04 64-bit og oppgraderte nettopp til opera 12.02 nå
<silverarrow> det rare er at linuxmaskinen logger seg rett på
<malin> flash crasher ikke hos youtube, men skjer gjerne på vg tv osv
<silverarrow> flash trøbler seg,
<malin> fødselsnummer?
<malin> flash er døende :D
<silverarrow> vel min bank spør om det først, så engangskode og vanlig kode
<malin> ah ja
<malin> prøvd  trykke en gang i det grå vinduet der java appletten skal starte opp?
<silverarrow> jeg har på følelsen vi nok har flash som hoved media i minst 5 år til
<silverarrow> det grå vinduet funker helt fint
<malin> noe sånt ja
<malin> ok
<silverarrow> java lader
<malin> ah
<malin> pussig
<malin> skal ikke kreve så mye av maskinen skulle man tro men
<silverarrow> men så når jeg skal steget videre, inn i selve nettbaken med kontoversikt, så står systemet i stampe
<Kagee> "det grå vinduet" ?
<silverarrow> nei, ikke det grå
<Kagee> så du blir spurt om engangskode etc ?
<silverarrow> det grå vinduet med passord og slikt funker
<silverarrow> ja, ganske greit
<Kagee> weird at det sakl stoppe etter det ... Bank?
<silverarrow> Sparebanken Vest
<silverarrow> men det funker på linux maskinen
<Kagee> Hm, da har jeg ingen erfaring, men har du prøvd enkle ting som slette tempfiler etc?
<malin> før bank-id-appen laster opp så er det et grått vindu. I alle fall i Opera før den ringen med lastegreiene kommer opp med java-logo i
<silverarrow> jeg har ingen god forklaring
<silverarrow> ja, det er det samme grå vinduet i både opera og FF
<Kagee> silverarrow: men om det er på ppc-maskina, så er det vel openjdk, og ikke oracle java.
<silverarrow> iced tea
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> silverarrow: kommer du deg gjennom denne her? https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Nyttige-verktoy/Test-din-BankID/
<silverarrow> men på hp maskien er det vanlig java tror jeg
<silverarrow> det er windows
<Kagee> så du har en windows, en linux, og en mac+linux?
<silverarrow> ja jeg bruker den type bank ID
<silverarrow> eller banken min gjør det
<Kagee> silverarrow: ja, men får du fullført den testen der?
<hjd> malin: Krasjer java og flash tilfeldig i Opera, eller har du funnet noe som er reproduserbart? :)
<malin> hjd: i opera er det konsekvent
<malin> altså det skjer uansett hva av java man bruker. Det vil si
<malin> jeg har prøvd nettbank + testen hos java.com
<malin> flash ser ut til å crashe på noen sider og andre sider ikke
<malin> men på youtube så er det vel mest html5-video jeg ser, så kan være det skjer noe der også, men jeg har ikke lagt merke til noe der enda
<malin> denne http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<hjd> malin: Kunne du sjekket med siste 12.50 snapshot (http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/)? Det holder å pakke ut en tar.xz og kjøre den direkte derfra uten noen installasjon. Da får du sjekket hvordan det fungerer ut av boksen uten eventuelle innstillinger du har endret.
<malin> jeg har vel 12.50 next installert her
<malin> hvilken build-nummer er det som er siste?
<silverarrow> den testen crashet firefox på ppc maskinen
<malin> jeg har ikke siste versjon ser jeg, men bare oppgraderer til det nå
<Kagee> silverarrow: O_o
<silverarrow> jeg skal få gjort den på windows maskinen også
<silverarrow> ja
<hjd> malin: 12.50-1546. Hvis du har samme problemet i Opera Next, er det jo sannsynligvis reproduserbart, men alltid greit å sjekke med en ut av boksen for sikkerhets skyld.
<Kagee> Ser at Sparebanken Vest ikke støtter BankID på mobil ...
<silverarrow> ikke nok ram på maskinen min?
<Kagee> silverarrow: spør dem hvorfor ikke :) (den krever ikke java)
<citoyen> malin: forsøkt å reinstallere java?
<hjd> malin: Jeg vet ikke helt med krasjer fra plugins (det burde jeg kanskje :p), men alle krasjer i Opera kan jo sendes inn med informasjon til utviklerne om hva som trigget krasjen.
<malin> citoyen: nei
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke siste java heller, men gidder ikke opptatere for mye styr så lenge det funker
<malin> hjd: crasher i 12.50 1546 64-bit
<malin> java 1.7.0_06
<silverarrow> kan noen poste den bank id testen igjen?
<silverarrow> jeg mistet adressen
<Kagee> bankid.no -> hjelp og nyttig verktøy -> nyttige verktøy -> test din bankid
<hjd> malin: Ok, takk. :) Har du sendt en bug rapport til Opera på det?
<silverarrow> mine had lived in a closet for years though until fairly recently
<silverarrow> feil
<malin> hjd: nei, men jeg burde vel gjort
<malin> kanskje jeg kan dille med det i kveld. Kommer hjem da
<malin> sånn, nå rapporterte jeg inn
<hjd> Kult :)
<malin> hm, her er noe interessant jeg kan sende med  http://pastebin.com/ByfG5P43
<hjd> Det ser jo relevant ut. Hvorfor i alle dager leter den i solaris/ ?
 * Kagee lurer på hvorfor den ikke funner den under /etc/alternatives
<Kagee> er den manuelt installert og ikke lagt til der?
<malin> Kagee: det kan tenkes. Jeg har installert via en ppa, for å teste om det virket. Det virket nemlig ikke med de vanlige pakkene. Eller faktisk så er jo ikke oracle java plugin i pakkearkivene lengere
<Kagee> på ubuntu så "skal" vel java være tilgjenglig fra /etc/alternatives/java
<Kagee> antagelig derfor du får feil ?
<silverarrow> eller kanskje det er de man må ha restricted pakker for å få
<Kagee> hva?
<Kagee> Nei, hvilken som helst pakke kan legge til java i alternatives. det er noe av poenget
<silverarrow> oracle java altså
<silverarrow> ok
<silverarrow> er jeg her?
<Kagee> ja
<silverarrow> godt
<silverarrow> ustabilt  nettverksforbindelse
<malin> Kagee: kan ikke huske at java har ligget i /etc/alternatives/ før
<malin> har alltid brukt å være i /usr/lib/jvm
<malin> såvidt jeg kan huske
<Kagee> malin: ja, men den skal symlinkes til etc/alternatives
<malin> ah
<malin> så om jeg legger til en symlink der, kanskje det da virker?
<malin> det rare er at det virker i firefox
<Kagee> det er det update-java-alternatives gjør
<Kagee> google den guide for å installere oracle som ikke bruker ppa, så finne du nok insreuksjoner
<malin> tror jeg fulgte denne guiden for å installere : http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<superos_ux31> malin: Hva forteller "locate libnpjp2.so" deg?
<malin> /etc/alternatives/libnpjp2.so
<malin> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<malin> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<malin> /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/libnpjp2.so
<malin> dette er outputten
<malin> hm.. så jeg kan kanskje peke direkte itl den i alternatives fra pluginoppsettet i opera da
<malin> den står nå og peker på den mozilla-mappa
<superos_ux31> Hva sier about:plugins  i Opera om Java?
<malin> den sier at den er der
<malin> men tenker du på stien?
<malin> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<superos_ux31> Men den står bare oppført en gang?
<malin> ja
<superos_ux31> Du er på amd64?
<malin> mhm
<superos_ux31> Har selv Opera 12.01, Oracle Java 1.7.0_06 og min libnpjp2.so liggende i /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<malin> hm. kanskje jeg skal flytte den dit
<superos_ux31> Og Java funker for min bruk. Men bruker ikke BankID så kan ikke si om det vil funke på BankID.
<malin> sant. her virket det ikke på noe som helst
<malin> da blir det testing. reboot av nettleser
<Kagee> håper et par andre operatører begynner å støtte bankid på mobil snart
<malin> nope. crash....
<malin> silverarrow: så flottt :D
<Kagee> ingen krasjmeldinger og du kjører opera fra terminal?
<superos_ux31> Får nå opp denne http://bildr.no/view/1255757
<superos_ux31> malin: sudo update-alternatives --list java
<malin> silverarrow: jeg svarte visst på noe som du skrev for leenge siden.... hadde visst scrollet vinduet
<superos_ux31> Og java -version
<malin> Kagee: jo, jeg postet den crashmeldinga her i sted
<malin> nå når jeg puttet pluginen i opera/plugins endret den seg noe
<malin> men det er denne:
<malin> ERROR: Didn't find JVM under /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<malin> operapluginwrapper-native: ../../../../src/plugin/solaris/plugin2/common/JavaVM.c:170: InitializeJVM: Assertion `foundJVM' failed.
<malin> ERROR: Didn't find JVM under /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<malin> i sted da plugginnen lå i mozila plugins så kunne den ikke finne jvm i /etc/alternatives
<superos_ux31> malin: Beklager, den må symlinkes til katalogen.
<malin> ah
<malin> hm.. jeg er litt noob på symlinking. eller jeg burde huske, men er det ikke
<malin> sudo ln
<superos_ux31> ln -s
<superos_ux31> ln -s
<malin> ah
<malin> takk
<superos_ux31> malin: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/manual-plugin-install-linux-136395.html
<malin> sjekker den etterpå jeg. må visst boarde flyet nå
<malin> er på gardermoen
<malin> :)
<malin> takk for hjelp så langt :)
 * superos_ux31 oppdaga en ny shortcut i Unity, Superknappen + tab.
<hjd> superos_ux31: nice. Hvis du vil ha en fullstendig liste over snarveier, hold nede Super et par sekunder.
<superos_ux31> hjd: Stemmer, men glemmer nok den igjen :-)
<olebrom> join #maemo
<silverarrow> hei igjen
<malin> da var man fremme i Trondheim og en av de nærmeste dagene vil gå til å installere raid-5 i den + flytte alt over i et annet kabinett
<malin> serveren min hadde slått seg av
<silverarrow> hei
<RoyK> malin: husk å bruke godt med vifter på den serveren - de grønne diskene blir ikke spesielt varme, men den svarte trenger noe kjøling
<malin> ja. har en masse vifter jeg kan sette inn, og som sikkert står i kabinettet osv
<RoyK> bare sørg for at luftgjennomstrømminga er riktig
<RoyK> om du har tatt ut en cdrom, så kan viftene i bakkant trekke lufta gjennom det hullet, og så blir det dårlig med lufting rundt diskene
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRexBMPeRTo <-- litt om utdanning :D
<silverarrow> vifter
<silverarrow> med og uten støv
<malin> RoyK: oki, det skal jeg ta hensyn til tenker jeg :)
 * RoyK ha bestilt seg ny karbonramme fra kina og håper det blir fint :)
<silverarrow> ooh
<silverarrow> karbonramme
<RoyK> skal prøve å bygge sykkel sjøl :)
<silverarrow> kjør forsiktig
<RoyK> neppe
<silverarrow> blir nok veldig bra
<silverarrow> du må
 * RoyK kjører skjelden forsiktig i marka
<silverarrow> karbonramme i skauen?
<RoyK> jupp
<silverarrow> hmm
<RoyK> bruker litt tid på å bygge hjul for tida
<RoyK> fete nav, gode felger
<RoyK> røde nav er kult :D
 * silverarrow tenker bekymret på de karbonracerene han har sett
 * RoyK sykler ikke landevei med mindre han kan unngå det
<silverarrow> at kranken sitter som støpt er dritviktig
<silverarrow> stemmen også
<RoyK> jupp
<silverarrow> absolutt ingen slark fra første prøvetur
<silverarrow> om der blir litt slitasje er du solgt
<silverarrow> eventuelt rammen
<RoyK> ser ut som ny sykkel kommer på litt over 10k med alle deler
<RoyK> kanskje 13
<RoyK> XT rund baut
<silverarrow> styestamme mener jeg*
<RoyK> heimelaga hjul med DT Swiss 540 og Hope Pro-nav
<silverarrow> fine greier
<silverarrow> dropout i stål ?
<RoyK> tror det
<RoyK> nava til Hope virker rimelig gode
<RoyK> venter bare på nye dekk for å få prøvd det på sykkelen
<RoyK> gidder ikke flytte rundt på dekk
<RoyK> og gamledekka er ganske kjipe
<RoyK> så bestilte noen nye Race King Supersonic
<silverarrow> dekk får man jo ganske greit i butikkene
<RoyK> det er *litt* forskjell på dekk ;)
<silverarrow> har du hatt karbon før?
<RoyK> har en http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2011/archive/6000wsd
<silverarrow> hehe
<silverarrow> sant
<RoyK> har ikke sykla stort på karbon
<silverarrow> får håpe det går bra da
<RoyK> strålende fornøyd med sykkelen, men man blir jo litt gira på å oppgradere
<RoyK> demperen jeg har på denne, er ikke veldig bra
<silverarrow> problemet er at de racerene jeg kjenner til er mer enn lett nok med karbonramme, og fine sykler
<RoyK> jeg skjønner nesten ikke at folk gidder å kjøpe seg landeveissykkel
<silverarrow> men man får så lett slag i dem, hele styrken ligger i epoxystoffet (lakken?) som omgir karbonduken
<RoyK> ubrukelig i skogen ;)
<silverarrow> jeg skal ikke på tur i skauen
 * RoyK sykler stort sett i skauen
<silverarrow> ett dunk i det epoxylaget og det hele er ødelagt
<RoyK> http://terrengsykkel.no/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1451571&page=1
<RoyK> så du den?
<silverarrow> ser kjempefin ut
<RoyK> jeg har ei venninne som tegner tegneserieting
<RoyK> hun skal få dekorere ramma mi :)
<silverarrow> rosemalt ramme
<silverarrow> hi hi
<silverarrow> mikke mus og pusur
<RoyK> ikke helt
<silverarrow> eventuelt batman eller modesty blaze
<RoyK> mer type ekle kryp som krabber oppetter ramma
<malin> noen her osm har installert minecraft på ubuntu?
<malin> har minecraft.jar
<silverarrow> nei
<malin> starter den, logger inn ,den laster ned noe pakker og sånt ogt vips blir vinduet bare sort
<silverarrow> hvordan generer man er debug raport i terminal for gnome mplayer
<silverarrow> eventuelt log raport eller hva man kaller det
<silverarrow> har du sykkelen mer et ett år vil jeg være imponert
<RoyK> ?
<silverarrow> karbonramme og hard bruk harmonerer liksom ikke
<RoyK> folk kjører karbon på sti ganske mye
<RoyK> det funker
<RoyK> kanskje litt beskyttelsestape i bunnen for å stoppe grusen, men karbon er ikke svakt
<silverarrow> nei skal jo ikke være det
<RoyK> karbon er sterkt, men noe sprøere enn for eksempel aluminium
<silverarrow> det er bare jeg har sett dyre racere brukt som daglig kjøretøy og det har ikke vært optimalt
<RoyK> blir litt dumt å bruke en dyr landeveissykkel til daglig kjøretøy ;)
<malin> hm. sykkelprat her nå :p
<malin> får installere minecraft i windows i stedet
<silverarrow> daglig frem og tilbake til jobb er ikke så krevende som skau, humper, grener og sikt
<silverarrow> karbonrammer er fine
<RoyK> jeg setter meg på sykkelen, sykler/triller til jobb og tar en lang omvei hjem
<silverarrow> det går sikkert bra
<silverarrow> jeg må av nettet
<silverarrow> jeg tror ikke jeg kommer videre med lograporter og bugs likevel
<silverarrow> har du peiling på hvorfor powerpc cpu er så sær?
<RoyK> prosessoren er vel ikke så sær
<RoyK> mulig linux-port til ppc er litt dvask
<silverarrow>  mulig
<silverarrow> jeg tror faktisk det hele er et resultat av manglende ppc testere og tilbakemelding
<RoyK> mhm
<silverarrow> men det er ikke så mange som ofrer osx for linux
<RoyK> er jo ikke så mange som bruker ppc
<silverarrow> jeg hadde ingen betenkeligheter
<silverarrow> sant
<silverarrow> likevel, det er en del tusen maskiner der ute
<silverarrow> som vil oppføre seg bedre med oppdatert linux
<RoyK> You get what you're paying for, and it's free ;)
<silverarrow> tja, lubuntu fungerer jo like bra som osx 1.4 eller hva det nå var
<silverarrow> de samme problemene er jo i osx
<silverarrow> 10.3 og 4 tror jeg det var
 * RoyK tar kvelden
<silverarrow> her også
<silverarrow> fordelen med linux er bedre valgmuligheter med programvare
<RoyK> ja, og fordelen med os x, er at alt bare virker
<silverarrow> god natt
<RoyK> og os x ports, gir tilgang til masse programvare
<Kagee> faktisk ... ja
<silverarrow> ja, men ikke powerpc osx lol
<Kagee> apple er glad i å skru av java, men bare de riktige checkboxene er på, så er det sjelden dwt er noe random feiø
<Kagee> *feil
<silverarrow> imac osx mountain lion er helt fin
<silverarrow> superfin faktisk
<Kagee> mac er stabil.. men 1.5.0 på ppc blir litt gammelt
<silverarrow> den støtter jo ikke ppc en gang
<Kagee> 1.5.0 java mente jeg
<silverarrow> man kommer ikke inn i banken
<malin> nei, var noe filer som måtte oppdaters og vips
<silverarrow> noen av G5 macene burde vært støttet enda, de har specs som er omtrent som dagens middels maskiner
<malin> silverarrow: du får ikke nyere java enn 1.5.0 på ppc?
<silverarrow> jo, linux ppc
<silverarrow> da får man helt ny
<silverarrow> jeg lurer på om man kan oppdater java, men ikke flash
<silverarrow> uansett, den gamle ibooken er fin å skrive på enda
<silverarrow> bare middels elendig på enkelte nettsteder
<silverarrow> ha en god natt
<silverarrow> :-)
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-12
<kjell> hei! irriterende problem: når jeg skriver, kommer jeg stadig borti touchpaden og vips så er jeg helt andre steder på skjermen. dette på tross av at jeg har aktivert funksjonen hvor touchpad skal være deaktivert mens jeg skriver. er dette en kjent bug?
<kjell> 12.04.2 64bit. Lenovo G780.
<lolcat> kjell: det skjer med min samsung
<lolcat> kjell: tror problemet er at de nye touchpadene er for store
<kjell> det er greit at de er store og at man lett kommer borti dem, men deaktiveringsfunksjonen er da tydeligvis mangelfull... Jeg kan jo gjøre som jeg gjorde for noen år siden: lime en papplate over touchpaden. XD
<Mathias> nei, de er ikke sunket nokk nedi :p
<Mathias> kjell: åpne opp maskinen og napp den ut :P
<Mathias> er vel ps2
<kjell> jeg hater touchpad, det er kun mus som gir hastighet og kontroll.
<lolcat> kjell: jeg deaktiverte den bare helt, og brukte mus, så trente jeg megselv opp til å hvile henderne rundt touchpadden
<Mathias> kjell: men går vel an å skru av greia ;P
 * Mathias har ikke touchpad ^^
<geirha> Jeg skur av "tap to click"
<geirha> "Aktiver museklikk med pekeplaten" er det visst oversatt til. Da er touchpaden brukende etterpå, for de gangene man ikke har mus tilgjengelig.
<RoyK> kjell: du kan skru av klikk med touchpad eller skru av touchpad mens du bruker tastatur
<RoyK> sistnevte funker så der, førstnevnte funker
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> omvendt
<Mathias> hmm, mulig å få aktivert uinput?
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-13
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> fikk det til å funke med 0666, tviler at det er spesielt trygt....
<Solskogen> å nedgradere fra ubuntu 13.10 til 13.04 antar jeg ikke er så lett?
<Solskogen> (oppgraderte feil server!)
<Malinux> auda
<Malinux> hm, kan noe av dette virke? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<Malinux> har aldri gjort det personlig, og at man må kjøre et eget script og greier
<Malinux> aner ikke hva det scriptet der gjør
<RoyK> Solskogen: det letteste er å reinstallere
<RoyK> Solskogen: og jeg vil anbefale å bruke LTS for servere og andre ting som skal være stabile
<RoyK> evt bruke debian :P
<RoyK> ubuntu har noen svin på skogen når det gjelder prioritering av feilretting
<Solskogen> det er nå så - men her var feilen helt fuckings åpenbart mellom sofaen og lapdogen.
<Solskogen> der hadde ikke LTS hjulpet meg stort
<Solskogen> dessuten er debian fscked når det kommer til lxc, som jeg benytter meg en del av
<RoyK> Solskogen: har posta etpar bugs, for eksempel en ganske drøy en på xfs, som har blitt avfeid fordi att jeg kan ikke forklarer hvordan jeg kunne korrumpere filsystemet for å reprodusere feilen
<Malinux> hvordan korrumperer man filsystemet egentlig :)
<Mathias> bugs/idioti/ren galskap/bugs/insekter/unger som herjer på maskinen
<Malinux> om det er noe som er irriterende, så er det nettopp bugs :S
<RoyK> Malinux: eller dårlige disker
<RoyK> eller i/o-feil fra diskene
<RoyK> eller.no
<RoyK> men at xfs_repair i ubuntu 12.04.2 ikke klarer å reparere det, er dårlig
<RoyK> feilen er kjent, den ble retta i neste versjon, men ubuntu-folket gidder ikke, siden ikke alle bruker xfs
<Malinux> kan man legge til noe xfs-ppa til xfs?
<RoyK> Malinux: det kan du sikkert, men problemet er jo at seriøse feil i xfsprogs ikke fikses, selv om de er kjent
<Malinux> det er problemet ja
<RoyK> skulle tru at en LTS-versjon ville ha fokus på feilretting
<Malinux> burde skulle kunne tro det ja
<Malinux> det må da gå an for utviklerne å simulere en sånn filfeildiskfeil eller hva nå som var feil for å se om buggen reproduseres?
<RoyK> jeg har lagt opp en xfsdump som gjør at det er veldig enkelt å reprodusere feilen
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> snakka med folka på #xfs og fått den bekrefta
<RoyK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfsprogs/+bug/1189567
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1189567 in xfsprogs (Ubuntu Quantal) "xfs_repair fails to repair filesystem" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Malinux> har du forklart til #xfs at ubuntu er kranglete?
<RoyK> les bugrapporten
<RoyK> de ber meg komme med en patch
<RoyK> noe jeg ikke gidder å bruke tid på - det er ikke min jobb - utviklerne der burde vite bedre
<Malinux> hm, så de ber deg komme med et patch når kilden allerede har en versjon med patchen?!
<Malinux> ser der ja
<Malinux> i kommentarfeltet
<RoyK> de ber meg komme med en patch som fikser nettopp det problemet
<RoyK> det krever litt innsats
<Mathias> kan ikke de bare oppdatere?
<RoyK> man oppdaterer ikke til ny versjon på en LTS
<RoyK> dvs, der vingler de mye
<RoyK> de oppdaterte til ny kjerneverjson på 12.04.1
<RoyK> for å ha bedre støtte for ny maskinvare
<RoyK> de vingles så mye der at jeg har mer lyst til å kjøre debian neste gang
<Malinux> hm. type  som å gå fra 3.3.x.x til 3.4.x.x
<Malinux> hm, som å gå opp et helt versjonsnur?
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-14
<jo-erlend> RoyK, på LTS skal nye kjerner _tilbys_, men de byttes vel ikke ut uten at du ber om det?
<Mathias> jo-erlend: tidlig oppe eller lenge våken? :p
<jo-erlend> tidlig oppe :)
<jo-erlend> liker å stå opp i 3-4-tiden. Da får jeg med meg dagen, men også den stille perioden veldig tidlig. :)
<jo-erlend> hele internet sover jo mellom tre og seks om morgenen eller noe :)
<Mathias> nei!
 * Mathias er 5% av internettet :p
<jo-erlend> :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: sant, men på 12.04.1 (eller .2?) så kommer den som standard med ny kjerne
<jo-erlend> RoyK, for nye installasjoner ja?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> noe jeg egentlig mener ikke henger helt på greip, siden man da har to forskjellige kodetrær som må oppdateres, menmen - ikke min jobb
<geirha> Tikker snart over til $10M nå
<geirha> (Ubuntu Edge)
<geirha> Der passerte den gitt.
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-15
<trench> geirha: de der har for høy mål
<trench> geirha: det kommer de ikke til å klare på 7 dager
<SlimG> Noen som bruker adtool eller lignende mot M$ Server 2008 R2 eller lignende og kan anbefale det?
<SlimG> Tanken er å håndtere brukere fra Ubuntu, legge til, fjerne, skifte passord og liste opp brukere
<SlimG> Har satt opp SSHd på Windows Server så jeg får tak i PowerShell, men det er litt trææægt
<geirha> kanskje enklere å bruke ldap-protokollen
<SlimG> geirha: Kan eg håndtere AD via normal ikkje-proprietær LDAP?
<geirha> Jeg antar LDAP-en til AD er proprietær
<geirha> Men den er innebygget så vidt jeg vet
 * SlimG tar en baklengs salto ut i et hav av LDAP
<RoyK> geirha: eller winbind?
<RoyK> winbind+ldap er ganske greit å sette opp
<RoyK> bruker det på ~18k brukere på jobb
<RoyK> dvs da for scp/sftp med rssh, men prinsippet er jo det samme - er bare at vi ikke tillater terminalaksess
<geirha> Dette er vel på administrasjonssida, hvordan legge til/fjerne brukere til/fra AD
<RoyK> er jo bare å legge dem til som vanlig
<RoyK> du setter opp hva slag skall og hjemmekatalog og sånt som skal være vanlig
<RoyK> type, etter å ha utvida AD-skjemaet til å inkludere unix-ting
<RoyK> så er det bare å sette igang
<RoyK> husker ikke hva det heter på 2k8r2/2k12 - unix services for windows var vel hva det het før
<RoyK> du finner det nok
<geirha> Mulig. Jeg antok det skulle automatiseres
<RoyK> joda, er bare å installere skjema, sette opp et standardsett med skall og hjemmekatalog (med variabler og sånt) og så vil det gå automatisk
<RoyK> du må nok lage skripte opp det med laging av hjemmekatalog, men resten burde gå automatisk
<RoyK> geirha: hvorfor AD? delt win/unix-miljø?
<geirha> win/ubuntu-miljø visstnok
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> vi har noe tilsvarende på jobb - AD for autentisering (og unix-LDAP og masse annet - i synk). brukere lages i et rammeverk som genererer hashes til ymse plattformer og distribuerer disse og brukere kan logge inn via diverse kanaler
<geirha> Med AD som autoritativ kilde?
<geirha> Ah, leste feil. Høres ut som Cerebrum
<RoyK> hjemmemekka alt smamen
<RoyK> sammen
<RoyK> det er en postgresql-database (eller var det mysql? litt forskjellige generasjoner) som er autoritativ, og som sender endringer til de andre
<geirha> Slike ting må nesten være hjemmesnekrede, for alle har typisk sære behov ingen andre har.
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> men igjen
<RoyK> for M$/linux-integrasjon, brukes stort sett winbind+ldap
<RoyK> mot AD
<RoyK> så den biten er ganske grei å sette opp
<RoyK> du trenger bare unix-skjema i AD og litt konfing (og kanskje litt skripting)
<geirha> Får nevne det til SlimG når han kommer tilbake
<Malinux> slimG er ikke inne så ofte her mer
<RoyK> nei...
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-16
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> så, hvordan funker raid?
<RoyK> noen smartinger her som kan forstå det?
<RoyK> geirha: ?
<RoyK> Malinux: ?
<RoyK> Mathias: ?
<Mathias> offtopic passer nok bedre ;P
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> selv om det er ganske on-topic
<Mathias> er vel egentlig i grenselandet
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> skal vi ta dette OT?
<RoyK> eller her?
<RoyK>  
<Solskogen> RoyK: syntes du raid til tider er sort kinesisk magi? :
<Solskogen> :)
<Dr00pix> Hello
<dr0pix>  /kick Dr00pix :D
<dr0pix> RoyK: Falt ut av offtopic? Hjemmekontor idag også? :)
<RoyK> Solskogen: heh - det er bare DDDDDP (hvor p er paritet og d er data)
<RoyK> Solskogen: så ikke rare magien
<Malinux> raid bare fungerer
<RoyK> (stort sett)
<geirha> raid fungerer bra når det fungerer
<RoyK> jupp, til en disk eller tre tryner :P
<RoyK> Malinux har vel raid-6 på 4 disker og er rimelig sikker der :)
<Malinux> mhm
<dr0pix> Malinux: Raid er fint :)
<dr0pix> Malinux: Hvis det fungerer :P
<dr0pix> hehe
<jo-erlend> XMir ser ut til å fungere helt fint hos meg. :)
<jo-erlend> er det flere som har begynt å teste det eller?
<Mathias> nope
<RoyK>  
<Mathias>  
<Malinux>                      
<Malinux>                                 
<RoyK> ¿?
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-17
<dr0pix> ¿que?
<Mathias> ¡...!
<dr0pix> ¿hablamos portugues?
<Mathias> ¿kek?
<dr0pix> huehue
<Malinux> !!!!¿¿??
<RoyK> :þ
<Malinux> Malinux™
<Malinux> tihi
<Malinux> ¶
<Mathias> © Mathias 17.8.2013
<Malinux> ¶¶¦¦¡@¦¡¦@£®€€đßðŋªđª→đðĸłĸððœ→€łþª®€ŋªðđªðđªđªđððđªðđªðđ
<Malinux> d'oh
<Mathias> kanskje offtopic? :p
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> °ºo₀.₀oº°
<Malinux> eh, ja
<Malinux> definitivt
<Malinux> er visst i feil kanal :)
<RoyK>  
<Mathias> på ubuntu server, takler den en diskutvidelse online?
<RoyK> js
<RoyK> du kan kjøpe en 1TB-disk og kjøre en magisk kommando for å få den til å bli 10TB
<Mathias> er på en vpsen jeg vurderer å bytte til
<Mathias> man betaler på faktisk forbruk :)
<Mathias> for* muligens
<RoyK> det er enkelt noen ganger, men litt køddent noen andre ganger
<RoyK> ext4 kan utvides enkelt
<Mathias> ser ut som vmen må rebootes (hypervisoren liker ikke diskutvidelse online tydeligvis)
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-18
<njalk> har et problem med installasjon av .deb pakken fra citrix.com
<njalk> dpkg: error processing icaclient (--configure):
<njalk>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<njalk> noen som har erfaring fra samme problemstilling?
<njalk> pakken blir installert, men får feilmelding hver gang jeg kjører upgrade
<geirha> Høres ut som selve pakken har en bug
<Mathias> njalk: hvilken pakke? :p
<Mathias> njalk: og er det noe mer info før det?
<njalk> dpkg: error processing icaclient (--configure):
<njalk> icaclient
<geirha> http://forums.citrix.com/message.jspa?messageID=1640253
<geirha> Står en workaround der
<geirha> (Gjorde et google-søk på «icaclient post installation script returned error exit status 2»)
<njalk> haha flaut
<njalk> jeg har jo faktisk googla dette flere ganger
 * njalk går å legger seg igjen
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> google er litt tricky innimellom
<njalk> uansett, takk for at jeg fikk en påminnelse om at på søndager skal jeg alltid prøve å google noe en gang til før jeg åpner munnen =)
<Mathias> bruker du voice-to-text? ikke rart google failer! :p
<njalk> =P
<RoyG> Hallo.
<RoyG> Jeg har på etellerannet vis fått norsk xterm i KDE. Hvordan får jeg den til engelsk?
<jo-erlend> RoyG, set LANGUAGE?
<jo-erlend> men er det bare xterm som er på norsk? :)
<RoyG> Bare xtermen, ja...
<RoyG> LANGUAGE prioriterer en_US, men like fordømt får jeg saker og ting på norsk.
<RoyG> Der funket det. Jeg måtte fjerne norsk helt fra oppsettet...
<geirha> Er sannsynligvis ikke oversatt til en_US, derfor prøvde den neste språk i LANGUAGE-lista
<RoyG> Ja, det må det være... Det er verken en_US eller en_GB - det bare ser sånn ut... :-P
<Mathias> norsk xterm høres ut som en straff :p
<RoyK> hehe
<njalk> nesten som å forholde seg til excelfunksjoner i norsk excel...
<RoyK> hehe
<geirha> Samme greia i libreoffice for øvrig. Har vært en del eposttråder om hvordan forskjellige funksjoner skal oversettes
<geirha> "Skal vi gjøre det samme som excel eller bruke noe mer korrekt"-type diskusjoner
<njalk> få ting som irriterer meg så mye med jobben min som norske excelfunksjoner
<geirha> Glad jeg slipper "office"-programmer
<hjd> Hei, noen som har greie på gnome-sound-recorder? For en stund tilbake endret jeg litt slik at jeg kunne ta opp intern lyd uten å få noe fra den innebygde mikrofonen, men nå ser den ikke ut til å kunne ta opp noe som helst. Faktisk så skjer det ingenting når jeg trykker "ta opp" knappen.
<hjd> Litt urutinert, men jeg husker ikke helt konkret hva jeg stilte på for å ignorere mikrofonen, men tror det var sånn ca. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recording-internal-audio-in-ubuntu.html
<RoyK> geirha: i libreoffice kan du i det minste velge engelsk skriptspråk
<RoyK> _honning_: våger du å si noe denne gangen?
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-12
<mhlds> :))
<hjd> God kveld alle sammen. :)
<hjd> Jeg har en maskin som ble oppgradert fra 12.04 til 14.04. Lang historie kort; den hadde litt problemer med oppgraderingene, så jeg måtte tvinge inn en del pakker med "-f" i ettertid. Saken er at etter at de fleste pakkene har blitt oppgradert, har den nå mistet all nettverkstilkobling.,
<hjd> `ifconfig -a` lister kun "lo", dvs selv ikke kablet fungerer.
<hjd> Denne maskinen har broadcom nettverkskort så jeg husker måtte installere ekstra drivere ++ for å få trådløs nettverk til å fungere. Dog, nå ser det ut til at kablet har sluttet å fungere også.
<hjd> Noen tips til hvordan jeg i det minste kan få eth0 opp igjen.
<hjd> Jeg har versjonsnumre og andre detaljer hvis noen er interessert.
<RoyK> prøvd å boote opp på 1404 live?
<RoyK> greit å starte der
<RoyK> sjekke om kjernedriverne funker der før du begynner med ytterligere feilsøking
<hjd> Nei. Jeg bootet dog med en 12.04 cd jeg hadde liggende for å dobbeltsjekke at kablet nettverk fungerte, noe det gjorde.
<RoyK> prøv med 1404
<RoyK> mulig det er noe kødd med driverne - vanskelig å si om du ikke prøver først
<hjd> Ja, tenkte forsåvdit på det.
<hjd> Jeg kan ikke garantere for kablet, men trådløst nettverk fungerte helt fint når jeg var i "mellomstadiet" før jeg la inn en god del av pakkene som feilet oppgradering. Etter at jeg hadde gjort dette fikk jeg den gode ideen å starte maskinen på nytt siden mesteparten var mer eller mindre ferdig.
<geirha> ser du noe relatert til nettverkskortet i dmesg?   dmesg | grep -i -e eth -e network   f.eks.
<hjd> geirha: Jeg får fire linjer om /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action
<geirha> må nesten være at modulene/driverene ikke er installert, eller at de ikke automatisk blir lastet inn av en eller annen grunn.
 * hjd har laget en 14.04 usb startup disk, tenkte å prøve den og se hva som skjer.
<geirha> kjør   dmesg > /media/usb-disaken/dmesg.nonetwork   først
<geirha> så kan du sammenligne med dmesg fra live-sesjonen hvis det fungerer der.
<RoyK> geirha: eller bare pastebin greia
<geirha> uten nettverk? :p
<RoyK> litt vanskelig, ja :P
<RoyK> hjd: men prøvde du 14.04 live?
<geirha> han har akkurat lagd en 14.04 usb, så antagelig ikke helt enda :)
<RoyK> greit å prøve med et basisoppsett for å se om det funker før man begynner å feilsøke videre
<hjd> Booter nå.
<hjd> Er ikke helt rett frem uten nettverk :P
<hjd> Trådløst er jo en ting, men det største problemet er at kablet er slått ut i tillegg.
<RoyK> er jo greit å ikke trenge å ha med seg 100 meter tp-kabel hele tida også, da
<hjd> Joa, men jeg ville hatt det hakket enklere å løse problemet hvis jeg hadde _noe_ nettverkstilkobling ;)
<RoyK> funka det med 1404 live?
<hjd> Uansett, 14.04 live bootet og har koblet seg fint på kablet nett.
<RoyK> kanskje greiere å reinstallere, da
<RoyK> eller kanskje boote opp 14.04 og kjøre en ny update-initramfs -u
<RoyK> mulig det er en gammel initrd der med drivere som ikke lastes
<hjd> dvs disk-14.04, ikke live?
<RoyK> prøv å boote tilbake i den gamle og kjør nevnte kommando
<hjd> Lite utdrag fra dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/8029409/. Hvis jeg leser denne riktig er det "tg3" som er modulen nettverkskortet bruker?
<RoyK> hjd: enkeltlinjer kan du fint paste inn her ;)
<hjd> RoyK: Den var fra livemiljøet så alternativet var å koble opp en irc-klient så da tenkte jeg paste var enklere.
<RoyK> np
<hjd> Tror jeg har et lite gjennombrudd her. /lib/modules/3.2.0-67-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet ser ut til å inneholde veldig mye mer enn 3.13.0-32-generic-pae, deriblant overnevnte tg3.ko
<hjd> SÃ¥ muligens hvis jeg booter med en eldre kjerne vil jeg ha kablet nett tilgjengelig iallefall.
<hjd> Har du sett på maken! Med 3.2 kjerne har jeg kablet nett igjen \o/
<hjd> Mulig jeg har oppfølgningsspørsmål senere, men da har jeg muligheten til å finne ut av dette iallefall.
<hjd> Takk for all hjelp :)
<mhlds> hvordan minimere vindu i ubuntu? som man kan i windows med "windows" knappen
<mhlds> feks når jeg spiller cs. bare så vinduet legger seg ned. husker man bare kunne bruke windows knappen i windows
<winb> Ctrl+Alt+0
<winb> Eller alt-tab ?
<winb> alt+tab
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-15
<mhlds> hdmi ut, i lubuntu 14.04 fungerer ikke
<mhlds> noen tips for å fikse dette?
<mhlds> fant løsningen på problemet. installerte: dister
<mhlds> men ingen lyd på hdmi ut da. bare lyd fra pcn
<Mathias> mhlds: hvilken gpu har du?
<mhlds> intel HD Graphics
<mhlds> https://www.komplett.no/acer-aspire-v3-531-156-hd/778680
<mhlds> kjørte dister -c    (clone "skjerm") men det dister greiene var bare for skjerm. så må sikkert fikse noe andre greier for å få lyd gjennom hdmi
<Mathias> nouveau har funger greit på intel sine gpuer for meg
<Malinux> eh
<Malinux> hvordan kan en driver skrevet for nvidia-gpuer, fungere på intel-gpu?
<Malinux> fungerer det?
<Mathias> tror det er nouveau ihvertfall :p
<Mathias> gidder ikke fyre opp laptopen for å sjekke
<Malinux> nei, det virker litt rart :)
<Malinux> for det er jo egen intel-driver også
<Malinux> disse xserver-xorg-video-<navn på driver> her
<Malinux> så xserver-xorg-video-intel for intel og om det er nvidida, så står det nouveau der f.eks.
<Mathias> ah
<Malinux> jau, så derfor syntes jeg et virker litt rart ;)
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-17
<qwebirc83459> hei, jeg har ubuntu 12.04. java fynger. men nettbank klarer ikke starte. hvilken pakke må jeg laste ned for at det skal fyngere
<qwebirc83459> ?
<RoyK^Work> har du installert icedtea?
<RoyK^Work> icedtea-7-plugin
<RoyK^Work> burde fungere greit når den er installert
<qwebirc83459> mener jeg har instalert den. jeg skal undersøke. må jeg kankje fjerne icedtea-6-plugin?
<RoyK^Work> hvilken versjon av java har du?
<qwebirc83459> jeg har flere
<qwebirc83459> 6 7 og 8
<RoyK^Work> 8?
<qwebirc83459> nettbanken registerer bare at jeg har 6
<qwebirc83459> tror 8 er beta
<RoyK^Work> fjern alt som ikke er java 7
<RoyK^Work> og icedtea-6
<RoyK^Work> installer icedtea-7
<qwebirc83459> takk skal prøve det
<RoyK^Work> qwebirc83459: hvilken distro/versjon?
<qwebirc83459> ubuntu? jeg har ubuntu 12.04
<RoyK^Work> ikke noe java8 der...
<qwebirc83459> java 8 finnes bare på nettside (terminal pakke) ikke programvaresenter
<RoyK^Work> ikke noe poeng å bruke betaprogramvare - spesielt ikke java
<qwebirc83459> det er nok sant. grunnen jeg gjorde det var jeg hadde prøvd 6, 7 og til slutt også 8 men ikke tatt bort
<RoyK^Work> hjelper ikke om du har forskjellige versjoner av java når du bare har én icedtea-plugg ;)
<qwebirc83459> takk jeg skal prøve det
<RoyK^Work> det er jo den nettleseren bruker for å finne java, så icedtea-6, vil gjøre at du bruker java-6
<qwebirc83459> da restarter jeg netteser for å se om dette fyngerer
<Malinux> Aeyoun: hvordan får jeg aktivert opera turbo i opera 25 for linux ?
<Malinux> forøvrig veldig nice at toppanelet nå er integrert som det skal og head up display funker med opera, det er utrolig kult :)
<RoyK^Work> Malinux: har ikke du ganske grei hastighet mot nettet? ;)
<Malinux> RoyK^Work: spørs jo hvor jeg er da :)
<RoyK^Work> joda ;)
<RoyK^Work> https://maps.google.com/locationhistory
<Malinux> så det svarer jo ikke på spørsmålet mitt. Jeg spør jo sikkert fordi jeg ikke er på det nettet jeg vanligvis bruker? :)
<RoyK^Work> veit
<RoyK^Work> Malinux: prøv den lenka der ;)
#ubuntu-no 2017-08-14
<RoyK> Malinux: skrota den, jeg
<Malinux> RoyK: goodie
